# Today's Backyard Wildlife



## DLJeffs

I really don't like liking these fawns but with ears like that it's hard not to like them. The darn things sample everything, even the spruce tree. Then they grow up to be deer and don't just sample things, they destroy things. But what can you do ....

On the other hand, the quail are just so cool. Been trying to get some good pics of the babies but they're really skittish.






One more. Sharp shinned hawk taking flight from the juniper just off my deck.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 2 | Way Cool 12 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Quail - 

Deer - 

Hawk - Cool

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Barb

Very cool pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That quail is gorgeous

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Wow! Great shots. 
I don't know what Quail are like on the west coast but around here, you have a better chance of getting a picture of Sasquatch, much less such a crisp, well framed shot. 
Fawns... They grow up to be tasty.

I nearly got a shot of a Bobcat the other night, but not with a camera.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

Cool pictures… especially the quail.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings

That third picture is why the babies are so skittish. And most likely the parents too

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Thanks all. We see a sharp shinned hawk fairly often and there will be a pile of feathers in the backyard, evidence of how good a hunter the hawks can be. I got this shot a year ago of a sharp shinned mantling over a kill, I think it was a robin.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Parks

Quail. :heart:


----------



## Trob115

We are fortunate to still have a few bobwhite quail that stay near our yard. We often hear them in the early mornings and late afternoons. Very rarely do I ever see them though.
Great pics

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Trob115 said:


> We are fortunate to still have a few bobwhite quail that stay near our yard. We often hear them in the early mornings and late afternoons. Very rarely do I ever see them though.
> Great pics


Those are beautiful birds.

Cornell Ornithology northern bobwhite

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks all. We see a sharp shinned hawk fairly often and there will be a pile of feathers in the backyard, evidence of how good a hunter the hawks can be. I got this shot a year ago of a sharp shinned mantling over a kill, I think it was a robin.
> 
> View attachment 213163


We used to have regular daily visits from a couple hawks, a couple were sharpshins. we had multiple bird feeders which attracted many birds thus the hawks. I read up on sharp shin. Their preferred hunting method is to pick a good spot and sit in a tree and wait for a bird to land next to them. So one day I decided to watch one in our plum. he had one failed attempt but sure enough he grabbed a sparrow. And proceeded to pluck all the feathers as they do before eating. We now have natural feed and the bird baths are where the birds congregate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> We used to have regular daily visits from a couple hawks, a couple were sharpshins. we had multiple bird feeders which attracted many birds thus the hawks. I read up on sharp shin. Their preferred hunting method is to pick a good spot and sit in a tree and wait for a bird to land next to them. So one day I decided to watch one in our plum. he had one failed attempt but sure enough he grabbed a sparrow. And proceeded to pluck all the feathers as they do before eating. We now have natural feed and the bird baths are where the birds congregate.


I've watched a sharp-shinned make a pass at our feeder. The little sparrows, juncos and finches dive into the thorn bush next to the feeder. The hawk landed on top and then proceeded to run around and around, trying to figure out how to get at the songbirds. The hawk finally decided to climb into the thorn bush but the little birds were way more agile and escaped. I think the hawk was a youngster and still learning how to hunt. Pretty hilarious to watch though.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DLJeffs

We don't see many Stellar's jays down here, they're mostly a little higher up where the ponderosa pines predominate. But this guy flew in to check out the feeders. Not a great pic but I love their colors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Have big migratory hawk that likes to perch in tree above chicken yard. I see him twice a year. The chickens dive back in bushes and start cackling. I walk over and hawk flies off. This spring he try walking down roof to get at him. Which did not work out so good. When I yelled at him he could not fly because of the branches. Had to walk back up roof. If was funny. Very large mostly white. I think a goshawk.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Have big migratory hawk that likes to perch in tree above chicken yard. I see him twice a year. The chickens dive back in bushes and start cackling. I walk over and hawk flies off. This spring he try walking down roof to get at him. Which did not work out so good. When I yelled at him he could not fly because of the branches. Had to walk back up roof. If was funny. Very large mostly white. I think a goshawk.


A northern goshawk would be very very cool, Mike. Get pics please. They're a favorite of raptor trainers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> A northern goshawk would be very very cool, Mike. Get pics please. They're a favorite of raptor trainers.


I will try. normally it surprises me. I walk out of shop and chickens are freaking


----------



## DLJeffs

northern goshawk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> northern goshawk


Yep that is him. I see him in fall right after leaves fall.


----------



## eaglea1

Very Cool! Here are some in our yard. The buck was licking the water off the sprinkler. Fox was just hanging out on the woodpile.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DLJeffs

eaglea1 said:


> Very Cool! Here are some in our yard. The buck was licking the water off the sprinkler. Fox was just hanging out on the woodpile.
> View attachment 214132View attachment 214133


Randy - did you make that sprinkler out of an old tripod or does someone make them? The fox is cool. Keeps the rabbit / squirrel / mouse population in check.


----------



## eaglea1

@DLJeffs , Doug you can get them on Amazon , Ace Hardware, or Home Depot etc.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DLJeffs

We found a guard frog in the tomato bush this afternoon. Bug getter.... sierra pacific tree frog.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Seeing quite a few baby quail suddenly. Must have been the warm weather or something.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Nature Man

Terrific Hummer picture! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D

Great pictures. Baby quail are really cool to see.


----------



## DLJeffs

Ray D said:


> Great pictures. Baby quail are really cool to see.


It is amazing how fast baby quail grow to be able to run after their parents. The eggs are roughly an inch in diameter, maybe a little less. They'll have a clutch of anywhere from 2 to 16 or more and can lay multiple clutches during the year. The babies are running after their parents when they're no bigger than a ping pong ball. And they're fast and agile enough you'd have a hard time catching them even with a big net. Sometimes we see two families travelling together and there will be as many as 25-30 babies scurrying all around.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ray D

Quail are definitely an interesting bird. My buddy and I raised quail when we were younger. Lots of fun and very prolific. As long as you remove the eggs they will continue to lay..assuming the conditions were ideal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

I love the years they have 3 batches of babies following behind. This was a one batch year. Will walk around corner and they are flying everywhere. Quite entertaining

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> I love the years they have 3 batches of babies following behind. This was a one batch year. Will walk around corner and they are flying everywhere. Quite entertaining


They never get old. The male always sets up in a high bush or rock or fence post and calls out an alarm if he sees any motion. They say the alarm call sounds like "chi-ca-GO, chi-ca-GO"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> They never get old. The male always sets up in a high bush or rock or fence post and calls out an alarm if he sees any motion. They say the alarm call sounds like "chi-ca-GO, chi-ca-GO"


Wonder if horses eat the chicks like they do with other peeps?


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if horses eat the chicks like they do with other peeps?


Say what? I know ravens will eat the chicks, coyotes, foxes, all raptors, snakes, cats, dogs...but horses?


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Say what? I know ravens will eat the chicks, coyotes, foxes, all raptors, snakes, cats, dogs...but horses?


Horses are herbivore, but they often eat lots of insects and on rare occasion a peep or piglet. Not at all common, but does happen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Quail, have gotten quite rare around here. Have not seen nor heard one in a few years. I hope it it just the places I go and not area wide. Seeing these photos makes me feel good!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> Wonder if horses eat the chicks like they do with other peeps?


Just saw a clip someone posted somewhere with exactly that. Chicken chic.. Thought he was just checking them out, stuck out his tongue and down it went. Was waiting for it to realize the "accident" and spit it back out, then the mother hen went ballistic when it went for another. Never imagined they did that. Disturbing.
As usual, nature is both beautiful & cruel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

JerseyHighlander said:


> Just saw a clip someone posted somewhere with exactly that. Chicken chic.. Thought he was just checking them out, stuck out his tongue and down it went. Was waiting for it to realize the "accident" and spit it back out, then the mother hen went ballistic when it went for another. Never imagined they did that. Disturbing.
> As usual, nature is both beautiful & cruel.


Never heard of it but I don't doubt it happens. Our parrot loved to munch on a chicken drumstick or a steak bone. A think a horse would have a hard time catching one of these baby quail though. They are fast and really skittish.


----------



## DLJeffs

I was just getting ready to make some lunch when out the kitchen window these guys strolled by. Not bad for Oregon. One big non-typical? A typical? What ever you call them when they have irregular antlers. Three dropped tines. And two nice 4 pointers travelling together, looking for the ladies.

Edit: I just noticed that big buck has a small elongated hole in his right ear. Oregon Fish & Wildlife has a program in which that put ear tags in selected deer. I wonder if this guy had a tag and somehow was able to get rid of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Here deerie, deerie. Here deerie, deerie - Lil Mikey's got some corn for you! Great photos Doug - and good timing on that one with his tail up and his ... uh hmmm..... marbles spilling out! Sorta reminds me of a time walking down a road in a local park here. Was about 20 feet behind a woman that I had been trying to catch up to and pass - but she was a fast walker. Well I got within 20' and looked ahead and there was a buck walking down the road toward us. She moved over to let him pass - he did nonchalantly. But when he got within 10 foot of me he snorted and turned right into the woods. I was frantically trying to count points - lost track at 16 because he got into the brush. Small bodied deer but a huge rack. Or the Tres Amigos. There is a road (Franklin Road) where a passel of country music stars used to live on (Hank williams, Hank Jr., Tammy Wynette, Ronnie Milsap, George Jones, Earl Scruggs and the like)- couple still do. For 3 years I was able to watch 3 bucks grow up on Franklin, Road, into stunning deer. Last time I saw them - they had 10-12 points - all three similar perfectly symmetrical racks - wide beams, tall tines, big bodies. And they used to lay down and spend their time in people's front yards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

That would be a non-typical mole deer rack. But most hunters would call it a rack of a lifetime!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Oh man... They look delicious! Now I'm craving venison chilly.


----------



## DLJeffs

Sat out on the deck for 20 minutes trying to get both the lesser goldfinch and the hummingbird in the same shot - they were both feeding on the cosmos flowers. Gave up and just got the goldfinch.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Heard the juvenile great horned owl screeching. The parent was perched on the stump in my neighbor's yard. I didn't see the exchange but at some point the parent flew up to my neighbor's roof, called up the juvenile and gave it dinner. Can't tell for sure - might be cottontail, might be spotted ground squirrel. Definitely mammal versus avian dinner.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Tom Smart

Not my backyard, but a couple doors over. An occasional visitor.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool - as long as it doesn't learn there's food inside. Then it becomes very messy and costly. I think in many places people would be surprised who's checking out their backyards at 3:40am.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DLJeffs said:


> Very cool - as long as it doesn't learn there's food inside. Then it becomes very messy and costly. I think in many places people would be surprised who's checking out their backyards at 3:40am.


Bird feeders.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Tom Smart said:


> Not my backyard, but a couple doors over. An occasional visitor.
> 
> View attachment 215441
> 
> View attachment 215440


Damned bird feeder thieves.
I know if cooled off a lot last night but it snowed in VA??? Kidding.


----------



## Mike Hill

Hate them bird feeder thieves. I have to bring mine in every night or them distant cousins to the bears - raccoons, would get the food. I have squirrel proof feeders, but apparently they are not coon-proof. And probably not bear proof!

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart

JerseyHighlander said:


> Damned bird feeder thieves.
> I know if cooled off a lot last night but it snowed in VA??? Kidding.


Ha! Yeah, I had the same “it looks like snow” thought.


----------



## DLJeffs

Times like this it would suck to be a mouse or vole...pretty sure the upper one is the juvenile of the lower one.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## djg

DLJeffs said:


> Times like this it would suck to be a mouse or vole...pretty sure the upper one is the juvenile of the lower one.
> 
> View attachment 215543


Been liking your shots. What camera are you using?


----------



## DLJeffs

djg said:


> Been liking your shots. What camera are you using?


I mostly use a Canon 7D with a Canon L series 100-400mm zoom. I wish I could afford a better zoom lens. This one works fine in good light but evening shots (like the owls) it can't get sharp enough. The juvenile owl eating dinner on my neighbor's roof is a good example - see how grainy it looks? That was shot at dusk and the owl was around 40-45 yards away.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

big wildlife no shooting zone behind us-hills and timber. Moose-elk-bear-yotes and cougars. when we get a lot of snow the moose and cougars move down here. Never seen the elk down here but have seen in woods and smelled them. Son put a trail cam near a spring for 2 weeks. got 5 different moose - and a few deer in first 4 days but then a bear decided to readjust camera. great shots of ground after that. He has it higher now- waiting for new shots. He wants to picture a cougar, he will plenty of them up there.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> big wildlife no shooting zone behind us-hills and timber. Moose-elk-bear-yotes and cougars. when we get a lot of snow the moose and cougars move down here. Never seen the elk down here but have seen in woods and smelled them. Son put a trail cam near a spring for 2 weeks. got 5 different moose - and a few deer in first 4 days but then a bear decided to readjust camera. great shots of ground after that. He has it higher now- waiting for new shots. He wants to picture a cougar, he will plenty of them up there.


I'd love to see a puma in the wild. Never seen one but I think they've seen me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> I'd love to see a puma in the wild. Never seen one but I think they've seen me.


Seen one. Our boys saw one watching them 1/4 miles from house.


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> Hate them bird feeder thieves. I have to bring mine in every night or them distant cousins to the bears - raccoons, would get the food. I have squirrel proof feeders, but apparently they are not coon-proof. And probably not bear proof!


Friends of ours up the hill a little say they've had raccoons raiding their hummingbird feeders, draining the sugar water. First I've heard of that but knowing raccoons, doesn't surprise me.


----------



## Mike Hill

Yep - and I am assuming raccoons. But have to take in the hummingbird feeder at night or I find it on the ground, dragged under the deck and drained. Funny thing, they do not touch the thistle feeder - I can leave that out.


----------



## DLJeffs

Sierran tree frogs are the most common around here. This one was climbed onto the window next to the front door and was croaking up a storm. I love to hear their two-tone creaky croak. They can really vary in color and spots.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

This male Anna's hummingbird showed up here a few weeks ago. I assume he's on his migration south and is just lingering a little longer than usual. Although I read that some do winter over. I don't know what they find to eat if they winter over. Anyway, I've been waiting and watching for the opportunity to try to capture the iridescence of this hummer, it's one of the most colorful I've seen. Got a couple decent shots of him yesterday.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> This male Anna's hummingbird showed up here a few weeks ago. I assume he's on his migration south and is just lingering a little longer than usual. Although I read that some do winter over. I don't know what they find to eat if they winter over. Anyway, I've been waiting and watching for the opportunity to try to capture the iridescence of this hummer, it's one of the most colorful I've seen. Got a couple decent shots of him yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 219690
> 
> View attachment 219691
> 
> View attachment 219692


Yikes. I would think it is too cold. We get a lot of Calipote (spelling?) That stay all summer. Then a few different migratory hummers. But none in fall. We did see 2 white egrets just south of The Dalles 3 weeks ago. Which surprised us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Yikes. I would think it is too cold. We get a lot of Calipote (spelling?) That stay all summer. Then a few different migratory hummers. But none in fall. We did see 2 white egrets just south of The Dalles 3 weeks ago. Which surprised us.


We are supposed to have calliope hummers around here but I've not seen one in the back yard. I think they prefer just slightly higher altitude, I need to go up closer to Sisters, OR into the foothills of the Cascades I think. They're really pretty hummingbirds too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Couple of hefty 4 pt'ers munching on my neighbors hedge. There was a little spike hanging out with them also.

Yesterday I got a report of several hundred elk hanging out in a pasture between here and Sisters. I couldn't get motivated enough to drive up and take photos.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 4


----------



## William Tanner

Awesome racks.


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Couple of hefty 4 pt'ers munching on my neighbors hedge. There was a little spike hanging out with them also.
> 
> Yesterday I got a report of several hundred elk hanging out in a pasture between here and Sisters. I couldn't get motivated enough to drive up and take photos.
> 
> View attachment 220492
> 
> View attachment 220493


clearly related. I'm surprised they still have antlers. When do they usually drop them in your area?


----------



## Mike Hill

Now jes say'n!!!! But we shore count differently here in Middle Tennessee ---- possibly even up on the plateau! 4 p'ters??


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Mike Hill said:


> Now jes say'n!!!! But we shore count differently here in Middle Tennessee ---- possibly even up on the plateau! 4 p'ters??


I heard that! Around here they even count the eye guard tines... those thing wouldn't be rated at 4, that is for sure.


----------



## DLJeffs

Mark - they'll start dropping them around end of Jan. We'll see shed hunters walking around on days after the snow starts melting.

I like the scars on their noses from when they wrestle.

I'm not a hunter so I could be totally mistaken, but for as long as I can remember, people have counted points on one side. If the buck has more on one side than the other it was 3-4 or a 4-5. Some people count the little nubs over the eyes, some don't count them until they exceed a certain length. I've heard there's an east-west variance for how points are counted, I really don't know. Frankly in my opinion I really don't care, I just was impressed with the bucks size, coat, rack, etc, beautiful animals as long as they aren't destroying my bushes and trees. I used to use a CO2 pellet gun to sting them if they were eating my landscaping. But I used it so infrequently that the CO2 cartridge would bleed off inbetween uses. Now I use a slingshot and I keep a can of marble sized rocks outside the back door. So far I haven't hit a deer but I scared a couple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Now jes say'n!!!! But we shore count differently here in Middle Tennessee ---- possibly even up on the plateau! 4 p'ters??


Shouldn't be seeing Muleys in TN. Easterners count all the points where as many westerners count a single side as Doug covered. Most points need to exceed 1" inch to be counted / or be able to hang a ring for some standards.


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Mark - they'll start dropping them around end of Jan. We'll see shed hunters walking around on days after the snow starts melting.
> 
> I like the scars on their noses from when they wrestle.
> 
> I'm not a hunter so I could be totally mistaken, but for as long as I can remember, people have counted points on one side. If the buck has more on one side than the other it was 3-4 or a 4-5. Some people count the little nubs over the eyes, some don't count them until they exceed a certain length. I've heard there's an east-west variance for how points are counted, I really don't know. Frankly in my opinion I really don't care, I just was impressed with the bucks size, coat, rack, etc, beautiful animals as long as they aren't destroying my bushes and trees. I used to use a CO2 pellet gun to sting them if they were eating my landscaping. But I used it so infrequently that the CO2 cartridge wwould bleed off inbetween uses. Now I use a slingshot and I keep a can of marble sized rocks outside the back door. So far I haven't hit a deer but I scared a couple.


----------



## Mike1950

Western counts usually do not count brow tines and only 1 side. So they are 4 point. Eastern would be 10 point.
Slingshot- ha- 30' right in front shoulder and you are lucky if our deer even look at you. The second shot they barely twitch. Now the big bull moose, a marble in butt and he is out of here. 
Nice mule deer

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I had no idea on the western style of counting. They're 10 p'trs to us'ns. Mark, wish we had muleys here - love seeing them run/jump!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> I had no idea on the western style of counting. They're 10 p'trs to us'ns. Mark, wish we had muleys here - love seeing them run/jump!


Them and antelope are fun to watch run. But a big ol bull elk putting his rack back and run full bore into brush that when you go try to follow them and struggle to go through same spot.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Them and antelope are fun to watch run. But a big ol bull elk putting his rack back and run full bore into brush that when you go try to follow them and struggle to go through same spot.


Or a big moose that moves around in willows so thick you can't get through ... and you never hear the moose. For an animal that big, they can be really stealthy. Which can be scary when you're fishing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## scootac

DLJeffs said:


> Or a big moose that moves around in willows so thick you can't get through ... and you never hear the moose. For an animal that big, they can be really stealthy. Which can be scary when you're fishing.


But yet.....2 chipmunks in the leaves make you think there's a herd of elephants coming through!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> Them and antelope are fun to watch run. But a big ol bull elk putting his rack back and run full bore into brush that when you go try to follow them and struggle to go through same spot.


Totally agree with the antelope! Now the elk Lil Mikey is a little iffy on. Not much experience with them except for a few fishing trips to the West.but.........He wonders how such a big bull stud ......can sound so sissy!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Totally agree with the antelope! Now the elk Lil Mikey is a little iffy on. Not much experience with them except for a few fishing trips to the West.but.........He wonders how such a big bull stud ......can sound so sissy!


Most hunters will tell you one of the toughest animals in US to take down is an elk. Moose one of the whimpiest. Sitting in the quiet of a late September morning and it is a broken by and elk bugle 30 yds into thick brush, It sure does not bring sissy to mind...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Aside from close encounters with a few "pets" at Mammoth Hot Springs and the North Entrance all other encounters are at several hundred yards. So a testosterone rush over a close bugle hasn't been experienced by Lil Mikey - unfortunately! Have one friend I kinda admire that hunts them with bow. Had also tried antelope with a bow, but not successful yet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I was fishing some beaver ponds in the St Vrain Valley back in the 70's. Early morning, by myself, mist still hanging in the air, not a sound, not a whisp of breeze. Cool enough to need a long sleeve shirt. Out of nowhere this beaver comes up not 10 feet behind me and slaps the water with his tail. I jolted so hard, one foot stuck in the mud and almost dropped my fly rod and fell over into the pond. Scared 10 years of my lifespan.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> I was fishing some beaver ponds in the St Vrain Valley back in the 70's. Early morning, by myself, mist still hanging in the air, not a sound, not a whisp of breeze. Cool enough to need a long sleeve shirt. Out of nowhere this beaver comes up not 10 feet behind me and slaps the water with his tail. I jolted so hard, one foot stuck in the mud and almost dropped my fly rod and fell over into the pond. Scared 10 years of my lifespan.


Late Sept 77 I was in a canoe with rifle crossing St. Joe river in dark. I was headed to top of ridge for opening day of elk season. Had 2 hrs. Of darkness to get to top of hill and my spot in middle of nowhere. About 10 ft from bank a beaver slapped his trail. He was close enough to get me wet and scare the bejeevers out of me. They can make a lot of noise.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Aside from close encounters with a few "pets" at Mammoth Hot Springs and the North Entrance all other encounters are at several hundred yards. So a testosterone rush over a close bugle hasn't been experienced by Lil Mikey - unfortunately! Have one friend I kinda admire that hunts them with bow. Had also tried antelope with a bow, but not successful yet!


When they bugle within 20" feet behind you, and you got one or two hands on an active line, sounds like a Q siren and if not lucky you have a load to transport as well.


----------



## Mike Hill

Now Meese are another thing. Driving from Anchorage to Homer and decided to make a detour to Portage Lake - the wind was right and I had a sneaking suspicion. Got to the visitor's center and was excited that my suspicion was correct. The wind had blown all the icebergs to that end of the lake and you could just about not get your feet wet and touch the clear blue - It was like being in an icy fairy tale - sorta like being in the castle in Frozen. Well got out of the Jeep, it was very early and I was the only one in the parking lot and was ogling the bergs when I heard something to my left. Looking over to my right, but only half-heartedly - I was still entranced with the closeup bergs - and I sorta noticed a cute little mini moose. Took two more steps and reality hit me aside the head - if there was a mini moose, there was also a momma moose around - and where was she? Looked to my left and there she was in all her hugeness and I was between her and her little-un. I about dropped my cameras. Luckily she had twins and was attending to the other mini-moose and Lil Mikey was able to slowly and carefully backtrack to the parking lot, clean himself up and get down to the water along a different route.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> Now Meese are another thing. Driving from Anchorage to Homer and decided to make a detour to Portage Lake - the wind was right and I had a sneaking suspicion. Got to the visitor's center and was excited that my suspicion was correct. The wind had blown all the icebergs to that end of the lake and you could just about not get your feet wet and touch the clear blue - It was like being in an icy fairy tale - sorta like being in the castle in Frozen. Well got out of the Jeep, it was very early and I was the only one in the parking lot and was ogling the bergs when I heard something to my left. Looking over to my right, but only half-heartedly - I was still entranced with the closeup bergs - and I sorta noticed a cute little mini moose. Took two more steps and reality hit me aside the head - if there was a mini moose, there was also a momma moose around - and where was she? Looked to my left and there she was in all her hugeness and I was between her and her little-un. I about dropped my cameras. Luckily she had twins and was attending to the other mini-moose and Lil Mikey was able to slowly and carefully backtrack to the parking lot, clean himself up and get down to the water along a different route.


Fish and game come to our neighborhood and paintball the moose. Then they watch them. if they stay, usually they do-lots of spendy shrubs to eat, They bring in a crew. Giant horse trailer, 8 man stretcher and they dart them, put in trailer and haul 80 miles north. Cows with calves take priority. Pics are 2 calves with mom. calves about 400 lbs. Cow was keeping a close eye on me. calve was on other side of 5.5 foot fence. about 20 ' away.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## scootac

1st time I saw a moose was on a motorcycle trip to Nova Scotia. Riding the Cabot Trail going around a curve and there she was, up the bank on the side of the road! Stopped and just watched her.....wondering what I might do if she came towards me. No worries.....she just wandered around a bit then back into the thick brush.
Amazed at how tall they are!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mr. Peet said:


> When they bugle within 20" feet behind you, and you got one or two hands on an active line, sounds like a Q siren and if not lucky you have a load to transport as well.


I love to hear elk bugling. And loons, love to hear loon calls.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> I love to hear elk bugling. And loons, love to hear loon calls.


Great horned owls in spring and coyotes or a big buck snort yards away

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Great horned owls in spring and coyotes or a big buck snort yards away


Listened to the great horned owl pair calling each other this morning. Let's add wolves howling while sitting around a campground fire.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scootac

DLJeffs said:


> I love to hear elk bugling. And loons, love to hear loon calls.


Loons are so damn funny when they take off and land!!!

Love their calls too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Loons - only heard them "On Golden Pond" I don't think Andy Griffith's was real!


----------



## DLJeffs

Woke up to freezing fog again. It starts to melt from the top of the handrail but the drips re-freeze into icicles, which are still out there now at 4pm. But the birds find it a good source of drinking water. I guess even though it's cold they still need to drink. The hummingbird likes to chase them away. Pine siskins, house finch, juncos, goldfinches. Here's a couple pics.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## woodtickgreg

The house finches have a beautiful song.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Even more freezing fog this morning (the weather lady calls it 'patchy freezing fog' but my wife and I call it 'fart freezing fog'). Makes the bushes look cool.









The big grey squirrel appears to be doing a little remodeling....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

Mom's squirrels keeping eye on us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> Mom's squirrels keeping eye on us
> 
> View attachment 221509
> 
> View attachment 221510
> 
> View attachment 221511


To quote a famous acquaintance “GRRRRRRR”

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Ughhh - tree rats!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike Hill said:


> Ughhh - tree rats!


Taste a bit better than regular rats.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rob3232

Mike Hill said:


> Ughhh - tree rats!



Oh come on....The little buggers are cute? Even sporting a mohawk.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

Mr. Peet said:


> Taste a bit better than regular rats.


Never tasted regular rat, but I do love squirrel stew!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> Taste a bit better than regular rats.


Yet two more things I've not sought to be a conesuer of...


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> I love to hear elk bugling. And loons, love to hear loon calls.


Loons calling, ecoing across a big lake, is one of my alltime favorite things. 

Got this mother with two young while camping on an island in the middle of Lake George.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike Hill

rob3232 said:


> Oh come on....The little buggers are cute? Even sporting a mohawk.
> 
> View attachment 221521


Agree on kinda cute - don't want to hug and kiss one though! even painted a watercolor of one in a knot hole - just wish they didn't do so much damage around here. Fricasseed squirrel ain't bad either.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike Hill said:


> Fricasseed squirrel ain't bad either.


Don’t eat em, just shoot em. Leave them for the critters of the night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FLQuacker

rob3232 said:


> Oh come on....The little buggers are cute? Even sporting a mohawk.
> 
> View attachment 221521


Lol..we got one running around that would love some of that...it's bobtailed! Little nub twiches but aint nutn happening at the end of where he thinks its going!


----------



## FLQuacker

More of the wife's pets! They might as well be a million miles away...she has strict rules. But they've taught me a bunch over the years.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

I wonder about the purpose / function of the head twitching? I can see the lifting and stretching upward to see predators as early as possible. But the forward and back twitching seems like a waste of energy. Unless it helps them focus on food, seeing it from a couple different directions maybe helps it identify food better.


----------



## FLQuacker

DLJeffs said:


> I wonder about the purpose / function of the head twitching? I can see the lifting and stretching upward to see predators as early as possible. But the forward and back twitching seems like a waste of energy. Unless it helps them focus on food, seeing it from a couple different directions maybe helps it identify food better.


You're probably right about the focusing aspect. If you want a read that is in my opinion the best ever published concerning behavior...check out Joe Hutto's "Illumination in the flatwoods". He imprinted with 2 sets of eggs and literally became their mother hen for a year and a half.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mr. Peet

Tom Smart said:


> Don’t eat em, just shoot em. Leave them for the critters of the night.


Well, if you are shooting them with corn or rice, which those loads are illegal in many states, so be it. But if using lead shot, you are contributing to the data supporting lead poisoning of many species. Eagles are on a decline in several areas and researchers claim it is from eating shot waterfowl lost in the hunt and discarded carcuses such as rats, crows and squirrels. 

Using steel shot, no issue I guess...?...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

If I can get steel shot, yeah, but it seems to be seasonal and hard to find most times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Tom Smart said:


> If I can get steel shot, yeah, but it seems to be seasonal and hard to find most times.


And freakin expensive!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rob3232

Didn't have much action today as it was pretty cold. Spotted one just chillin in the sun.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, if you are shooting them with corn or rice, which those loads are illegal in many states, so be it. But if using lead shot, you are contributing to the data supporting lead poisoning of many species. Eagles are on a decline in several areas and researchers claim it is from eating shot waterfowl lost in the hunt and discarded carcuses such as rats, crows and squirrels.
> 
> Using steel shot, no issue I guess...?...


I have read that but question it. when I was a kid there were almost no eagles or other raptors. DDT and every kid with a 22 was tough on them. Now eagles are all over. I can go 30 miles east and see 50-100 of them. I think lead shot has been restricted on waterfowl for quite a while. My guess is wind turbines kill many more than lead shot... but then again they do not have to report raptor deaths like the oil and gas industry does. Getting sliced in half by a 160 MPH turbine is a noble acceptable way for an eagle to die....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rob3232

Mike1950 said:


> when I was a kid there were almost no eagles or other raptors.


????

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

rob3232 said:


> ????
> 
> View attachment 221545

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> View attachment 221546


Now you’re just messin with me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Tom Smart said:


> Now you’re just messin with me.


This better

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Mike1950 said:


> This better
> 
> View attachment 221570


That be OK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> Didn't have much action today as it was pretty cold. Spotted one just chillin in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 221540


I could use that tail - make some awesome bonefish flies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> I could use that tail - make some awesome bonefish flies.


would feathers work for flies for you?


----------



## JR Parks

I might have some white tail tails - Jim


----------



## Mike Hill

Wildthings said:


> would feathers work for flies for you?


What kinda feathers you got!


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> would feathers work for flies for you?


That squirrel tail has a unique color and looks softer and fluffier than most. I use a lot of feathers for flies but mostly rooster necks and saddles. Use some wood duck flank - those tan ones with tiny little black dots all over. Pheasant tails and turkey tails are also used alot for trout nymph bodies and wing cases. But I have plenty of those. Do you have any ivory billed woodpecker feathers?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> That squirrel tail has a unique color and looks softer and fluffier than most. I use a lot of feathers for flies but mostly rooster necks and saddles. Use some wood duck flank - those tan ones with tiny little black dots all over. Pheasant tails and turkey tails are also used alot for trout nymph bodies and wing cases. But I have plenty of those. Do you have any ivory billed woodpecker feathers?


Yes, I do but I'm saving them to build a California condor

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> That squirrel tail has a unique color and looks softer and fluffier than most. I use a lot of feathers for flies but mostly rooster necks and saddles. Use some wood duck flank - those tan ones with tiny little black dots all over. Pheasant tails and turkey tails are also used alot for trout nymph bodies and wing cases. But I have plenty of those. Do you have any ivory billed woodpecker feathers?


nope I only saved the bills

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> Yes, I do but I'm saving them to build a California condor


I actually have a condor feather someplace. I got it a long time ago from Herter's, before it was illegal. I think it's a wing feather, not sure. The entire thing is like a goose biot - stiff, pointy barbules that don't lock together. They were used to make the bodies on Quill Gordons (you soften a single barbule in water, tie it in by the tip, and them wrap it so you end up with a striped body, then apply a coat of head finish or laquer). Now days you use a peacock barbule. Take a soft eraser and rub off the shiny green bits and you end up with a long flat ribbon that is dark on one edge. Tie it and wrap and it you end up with the same striped effect.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

It's crazy how just having just a feather from some species is illegal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> It's crazy how just having just a feather from some species is illegal.


yep and burning all that ivory-how many elephants did that save. would have been better to sell and use money for conservation efforts- does not make as good headlines.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Isn't illegal to posses feathers (without a permit) from any native North American bird (other than species that are legally hunted)?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Mike1950 said:


> yep and burning all that ivory-how many elephants did that save. would have been better to sell and use money for conservation efforts- does not make as good headlines.


I wholeheartedly agree. Conservationist groups have a limited budget and the poachers don't need much money but can make a lot. 
Same as those illegal logs they found a while back and burned. Think of all the money that would have raised.
Same with our department. We confiscate weapons, racks, etc and can't auction them off so they are destroyed. The money we could make could be used for equipment. I have some buddies into coyote hunting big time. His one handheld thermal was $10k. Look through it then look through my issued unit, its a freakin joke. These guys are better equipped than us.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> Isn't illegal to posses feathers (without a permit) from any native North American bird (other than species that are legally hunted)?


I think all birds except a few are protected. Starlings, English sparrows and pigeons are notable exceptions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Mike1950 said:


> yep and burning all that ivory-how many elephants did that save. would have been better to sell and use money for conservation efforts- does not make as good headlines.


If they burned the poachers, it would surely have an impact. Burning the ivory raises the price for ivory and increases the demand and further entices the crimes.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Mike1950

Mr. Peet said:


> If they burned the poachers, it would surely have an impact. Burning the ivory raises the price for ivory and increases the demand and further entices the crimes.


but this is the government- finding solutions is not their goal- grandstanding is.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill

trc65 said:


> Isn't illegal to posses feathers (without a permit) from any native North American bird (other than species that are legally hunted)?


You have to tiptoe through a unholy mess of regs including local/state level, federal level (main one is the Endangered Species Act - among a slew of others) and on the International Lever (CITES being primary, but there are others endemic to certain countries and areas) Cannot possess what is classified as songbird (unless you can prove harvest was prior to regs - or (I think) if the songbird was legally raised as a pet or as a commercial product. i.e. venison - we cannot harvest a deer and sell the meat (or technically) any other part of the deer to someone else - or, as I understand even give it to someone else. However, if that deer was raised on a farm as livestock - no problem. Or with waterfowl - even tighter regs. As a hunter and a flytyer - I can harvest a mallard and use their barred flank feathers to tie a fly and use it. However, I could not display it on my person - say put it in an old hatband or hang it on my pocket - verboten. I could also not sell the fly or give it to you to use. However, if that mallard was raised for food - then no problem. Raptors of any kind - particularly hard on illegal possession of raptors unless you have a "hard to get" permit (my great uncle who as a game biologist for the TPW had a permit to possess a golden eagle mount) or certain registered "native americans". Exotics from overseas or other countries is a mess of regs. Proving pre-CITES (pre - 1973) is key to legal possession. OR, it if was born and raised as a pet or if raised as livestock. Giant Clams are now on the CITES list and their shells cannot be imported into the U.S.. This is really confusing in that many, many were in the U.S. prior to Cites, but proving this is next to impossible as noone prior to being listed had to list or document age or how they got them nor is there a serial number on them to prove age. To make things even more confusing certain archipelagos have been growing the clams as food and it should be legal to import the shells - but this has proved very hard to do. However, to make you scratch your head more - Giant clams make pearls. I'm pretty sure it is legal (I can go on-line and buy them from U.S. sellers - I assume legally) to possess giant clam pearls (they are not necessarily pretty, but can be huge - up to 70 pounds). But how do you harvest a pearl - well first you have to find and kill a giant clam. SO - in the minds of the bureaucrats - it is not ok to possess a shell of a naturally deceased giant clam - but ok to possess a pearl of a giant clam killed for the pearl (neither could you import the shell). Argus Pheasant from the wild is a no-no. Only three ways of obtaining some of their gorgeous feathers is to obtain some very old ones (pre-cites), obtain genuine molted feathers from a grower or maybe a zoo), or to buy some from guys who are growing them as livestock for sale. However, the regs make it more complicated because it indicates certain countries that no natural materials can be imported from. There is a guy in town, who ties married wing (and others) full dress Atlantic Salmon flies - gorgeous pieces of fly-tying art! He prides himself in obtaining all his materials legally - he has a big room full. However, it has taken quite a while to get some materials - some do not come around, legally, often. 

Now, if someone had some Occelated Turkey!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> Well, if you are shooting them with corn or rice, which those loads are illegal in many states, so be it. But if using lead shot, you are contributing to the data supporting lead poisoning of many species. Eagles are on a decline in several areas and researchers claim it is from eating shot waterfowl lost in the hunt and discarded carcuses such as rats, crows and squirrels.
> 
> Using steel shot, no issue I guess...?...


Don't tell me you guys are using shotguns for squirrels?!?


----------



## Tom Smart

scootac said:


> Don't tell me you guys are using shotguns for squirrels?!?


Most definitely.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Shotgun, 22, 45, 7mm mag, bow and arrow, whatever

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> Don't tell me you guys are using shotguns for squirrels?!?


What do you use? Nearly any load most use are lead based. Sling-shot can use glass, steel, rock, paint-ball and more. Collage kids use bikes, tennis rackets, tootsie rolls, have a heart traps, conibear traps and more.


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> What do you use? Nearly any load most use are lead based. Sling-shot can use glass, steel, rock, paint-ball and more. Collage kids use bikes, tennis rackets, tootsie rolls, have a heart traps, conibear traps and more.


22 or 17HMR.
Teaches one how to hunt, sit still, be quiet, pick your shots.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

scootac said:


> 22 or 17HMR.
> Teaches one how to hunt, sit still, be quiet, pick your shots.


lead loads?


----------



## Tom Smart

scootac said:


> 22 or 17HMR.
> Teaches one how to hunt, sit still, be quiet, pick your shots.


Yeah, I’m just tired of them damaging my truck. I’m not about being stealthy or patient. I just want em gone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Sorry to diverge. Back to the thread topic of backyard critter pictures.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## scootac

Mr. Peet said:


> lead loads?


Sure.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Tom Smart said:


> Sorry to diverge. Back to the thread topic of backyard critter pictures.
> 
> View attachment 221843


Nice hefty buck. We had a whole herd stroll by out back this afternoon. The big 4 pt'er was one of the biggest bodied bucks I've seen in awhile. I'm wondering when they're going to start dropping antlers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Already have some dropped around here. End of February/beginning of March I'll start shed hunting here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart

DLJeffs said:


> Nice hefty buck. We had a whole herd stroll by out back this afternoon. The big 4 pt'er was one of the biggest bodied bucks I've seen in awhile. I'm wondering when they're going to start dropping antlers.


Here he is Dec 2019, but in the front yard. At least I’m assuming it’s the same guy.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

DLJeffs said:


> Nice hefty buck. We had a whole herd stroll by out back this afternoon. The big 4 pt'er was one of the biggest bodied bucks I've seen in awhile. I'm wondering when they're going to start dropping antlers.


I bet in February...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

This tiny little guy (least chipmunk) has been rushing around under the bird feeder the last couple days. He tried to climb the pole but only made it a foot and half.
And another quail pic just because.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JR Parks

@DLJeffs What kind of bush/tree is the quail perched? Jim


----------



## Mr. Peet

JR Parks said:


> @DLJeffs What kind of bush/tree is the quail perched? Jim


My vote is on some species of Barberry.


----------



## DLJeffs

JR Parks said:


> @DLJeffs What kind of bush/tree is the quail perched? Jim


I don't know the name of that bush, sorry. What I do know is the thorns on that darn thing are the sharpest thorns I've ever felt on a plant. Leather work gloves don't completely protect me when I trim it. I don't know how birds fly into that thing or walk on it without getting impaled. It has small oval shiny green leaves and grows a small bright red berry late in the fall. It doesn't need a lot of water and seems to like full sun.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Yep, still voting Barberry....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I looked up barberry bushes and I agree with Mark, it's some species of barberry. I see there is also a dark purple one and we have a lot of those in the neighborhood. This one is more green so must be a different type. I've never tried the berries, but the birds eat them.


----------



## Bigg081

I love this thread! 



Mr. Peet said:


> I bet in February...


I'm sure the answer is obvious...in the woods. But more specifically, where would one look to find antlers laying around. I would like to have some and free is nice!


----------



## DLJeffs

People around here look around trees and large bushes. When their antlers start to bug them, the bucks start rubbing their antlers against stuff to loosen them. So when they do finally drop, it's often close to trees or bushes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigg081 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> I'm sure the answer is obvious...in the woods. But more specifically, where would one look to find antlers laying around. I would like to have some and free is nice!


Well, I've found several within 25 yards of rubs and along game trails. My brother has found them in tractor tires, mowing machines and bailers. The bailer was the most costly, an 8 point shed. No one local had seen a buck with that many points on a side. A few 10's a 2 - 12's and a 13 were running around, and none bagged by locals. So wonder what he'll find this year, I'm going with the manure spreader.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

no pictures but went down and back through bighorn and beaverhead river drainage the last 2 days. over continental divide 4 times. Probably saw 300 Mule deer- 200 antelope and 300 elk. Flashing signs about large animals on highway did not seem to help. probably saw 50 dead elk. this time of year the animals are concentrated near the roads- 80 MPH speed limit and big game is a bad combo. Great time of year to travel I/15


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigg081 said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> 
> I'm sure the answer is obvious...in the woods. But more specifically, where would one look to find antlers laying around. I would like to have some and free is nice!


If you get out west where mule deer and whitetails overlap, one of the brain worm or other diseases causes unquenchable thirst and you will find many along the creeks. Friend found over 100 sheds along a 1/2 mile stretch of creek in Montana, but guide only allowed him 3 to bring home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

Mr. Peet said:


> If you get out west where mule deer and whitetails overlap, one of the brain worm or other diseases causes unquenchable thirst and you will find many along the creeks. Friend found over 100 sheds along a 1/2 mile stretch of creek in Montana, but guide only allowed him 3 to bring home.


Well dang. NE Ohio probably isn't far enough west.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

saw no antlers on any animals we saw. i assume they had shed already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> no pictures but went down and back through bighorn and beaverhead river drainage the last 2 days. over continental divide 4 times. Probably saw 300 Mule deer- 200 antelope and 300 elk. Flashing signs about large animals on highway did not seem to help. probably saw 50 dead elk. this time of year the animals are concentrated near the roads- 80 MPH speed limit and big game is a bad combo. Great time of year to travel I/15


Dang, that's a lot of nerve-wracking roadtime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Dang, that's a lot of nerve-wracking roadtime.


we enjoy the drive. only nerve wracking was first couple hours- conditions were bad.


----------



## Mr. Peet

Bigg081 said:


> Well dang. NE Ohio probably isn't far enough west.


Nope....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

It's nest building time ...




It's fun watching this scrub jay figure out how to wiggle a twig inside the spruce. The nest is way in against the main trunk.



Not sure where the junco is building. The chickadees are using the nest box I made from that juniper trunk.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Trob115

I guess this counts. He roosted within 100 yards of the back door and was gobbling his head off. Called him up across the pasture at fly down and he put on a show. Normally turkeys don't frequent the yard. Killed him while leaning against this barn post . 

Here is another group pictures in my wife's grandmothers yard too. They are all over right now and fun to watch.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Ray D

Trob115 said:


> I guess this counts. He roosted within 100 yards of the back door and was gobbling his head off. Called him up across the pasture at fly down and he put on a show. Normally turkeys don't frequent the yard. Killed him while leaning against this barn post .
> 
> Here is another group pictures in my wife's grandmothers yard too. They are all over right now and fun to watch.
> 
> View attachment 224929
> 
> View attachment 224930


Nice bird. What choke and shell combination you using?


----------



## Trob115

Ray D said:


> Nice bird. What choke and shell combination you using?


Thank you! I have been using a .675 Indian creek for several seasons now paired with Apex #9 tss. I have 320 pellets inside a 9" circle at 40 yards. Preciously I was using the black diamond .665 by Indian creek and using heavy shot #7's.


----------



## Ray D

Trob115 said:


> Thank you! I have been using a .675 Indian creek for several seasons now paired with Apex #9 tss. I have 320 pellets inside a 9" circle at 40 yards. Preciously I was using the black diamond .665 by Indian creek and using heavy shot #7's.


Great numbers. Hard to beat tss. Running Hevi Shot Magnum blend in my 12 but wanting to drop down to a 20 with tss. My buddies 20 with tss out patterns my 12 combo.


----------



## Trob115

Ray D said:


> Great numbers. Hard to beat tss. Running Hevi Shot Magnum blend in my 12 but wanting to drop down to a 20 with tss. My buddies 20 with tss out patterns my 12 combo.


I'll bring you lots of tss if you'll set me up on an Osceola

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Trob115 said:


> I guess this counts. He roosted within 100 yards of the back door and was gobbling his head off. Called him up across the pasture at fly down and he put on a show. Normally turkeys don't frequent the yard. Killed him while leaning against this barn post .
> 
> Here is another group pictures in my wife's grandmothers yard too. They are all over right now and fun to watch.
> 
> View attachment 224929
> 
> View attachment 224930


Nice!
This should be held up to the youngsters as a lesson of what can happen when you're busy "strutting your stuff", allowing your reproductive urges to the run the show in your head.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ray D

Trob115 said:


> I'll bring you lots of tss if you'll set me up on an Osceola


We hunt public land down here but with enough scouting and a little luck we manage to get it done…. most years. .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rob3232

Actually, front yard. I just happened to have the camera close.

Reactions: Way Cool 11


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> Actually, front yard. I just happened to have the camera close.
> 
> View attachment 224964
> 
> View attachment 224965
> 
> View attachment 224966
> 
> View attachment 224967


Wow, nice peregrine. Explosion of feathers. Wouldn't that have been cool to see happen?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Saw a duck I didn't recognize on the pond close to our mailbox today so grabbed my camera to get a shot. Turns out they are ring necked ducks and fairly common in this area. But I learned something new.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings

If you look closely, you can see a faint brown ring around the bottom of the drakes' necks...thus Ringneck!

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Wildthings said:


> If you look closely, you can see a faint brown ring around the bottom of the drakes' necks...thus Ringneck!
> 
> View attachment 224972


You sure that wasn't your freezer there, Barry?


----------



## Trob115

Ray D said:


> We hunt public land down here but with enough scouting and a little luck we manage to get it done…. most years. .


That's what I'm talking about. I keep wanting to pull the trigger on a hunt on public down there, but haven't done so yet.


----------



## djg

DLJeffs said:


> Saw a duck I didn't recognize on the pond close to our mailbox today so grabbed my camera to get a shot. Turns out they are ring necked ducks and fairly common in this area. But I learned something new.
> 
> View attachment 224970
> 
> View attachment 224971


Real nice photos. What equipment are you using?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

djg said:


> Real nice photos. What equipment are you using?


Thank you. I use a Canon 7D body - it's a pretty good camera with more functions than I'll ever figure out. Since they've been superceded by at least one newer model the price for what you get is good. My buddy that I mooch off when I need to work on a piece of wood (he has a full shop with joiners, planers, sanders, etc) has a Sigma 100-600 zoom lens, f5.6-6, that he is thinking of selling. So he let me borrow it to play with to see if I like it. Those duck photos were taken with it on an slightly overcast afternoon. The pond is maybe 120 ft by 50 ft wide and the ducks moved to the far shore when I walked over, so around 50 - 60 ft away from me. I cropped them a little and adjusted the flat lighting using Photoshop. I think this lens is pretty good in bright light. It has optical stabilization and also has something called motion lock, supposed to be useful when tracking a moving subject. I haven't figured it out yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## djg

DLJeffs said:


> Thank you. I use a Canon 7D body - it's a pretty good camera with more functions than I'll ever figure out. Since they've been superceded by at least one newer model the price for what you get is good. My buddy that I mooch off when I need to work on a piece of wood (he has a full shop with joiners, planers, sanders, etc) has a Sigma 100-600 zoom lens, f5.6-6, that he is thinking of selling. So he let me borrow it to play with to see if I like it. Those duck photos were taken with it on an slightly overcast afternoon. The pond is maybe 120 ft by 50 ft wide and the ducks moved to the far shore when I walked over, so around 50 - 60 ft away from me. I cropped them a little and adjusted the flat lighting using Photoshop. I think this lens is pretty good in bright light. It has optical stabilization and also has something called motion lock, supposed to be useful when tracking a moving subject. I haven't figured it out yet.


The 7D is a good camera. When I upgraded, I only regret Canon didn't come out with the 7Diii like everyone was hoping. I had a Sigma 120-400 f5.6 OS and I liked it but I was using mostly 400mm so I went with the Canon f5.6 400mm prime. I miss IS (OS). Didn't think it was real until I didn't have it. That lens is rated pretty high from what I've seen. 
What I like about your photos is you get multiple birds in focus, which isn't always easy to do. In the first, the bird on the right is a little soft, but still acceptable. In the second, all four are sharp. And the water is sharp despite movement. Must be using a fairly fast shutter speed and narrow f stop.
Sorry for the critique. Waterfowl photography is something I'm always trying to improve on.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## DLJeffs

djg said:


> The 7D is a good camera. When I upgraded, I only regret Canon didn't come out with the 7Diii like everyone was hoping. I had a Sigma 120-400 f5.6 OS and I liked it but I was using mostly 400mm so I went with the Canon f5.6 400mm prime. I miss IS (OS). Didn't think it was real until I didn't have it. That lens is rated pretty high from what I've seen.
> What I like about your photos is you get multiple birds in focus, which isn't always easy to do. In the first, the bird on the right is a little soft, but still acceptable. In the second, all four are sharp. And the water is sharp despite movement. Must be using a fairly fast shutter speed and narrow f stop.
> Sorry for the critique. Waterfowl photography is something I'm always trying to improve on.


I enjoyed and appreciate your feedback and thoughts and advice. I kicked my ISO up to 800 for those shots. Pretty sure they were at f6, max zoom. I had a tree to brace against which helped. The other thing I always try to do is focus on the eye. If the eye is in focus, the photo usually looks pretty good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Trob115

This big king snake was out sunning before I came along with my sprayer. Always a good snake to have around the house and barn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Thank you. I use a Canon 7D body - it's a pretty good camera with more functions than I'll ever figure out. Since they've been superceded by at least one newer model the price for what you get is good. My buddy that I mooch off when I need to work on a piece of wood (he has a full shop with joiners, planers, sanders, etc) has a Sigma 100-600 zoom lens, f5.6-6, that he is thinking of selling. So he let me borrow it to play with to see if I like it. Those duck photos were taken with it on an slightly overcast afternoon. The pond is maybe 120 ft by 50 ft wide and the ducks moved to the far shore when I walked over, so around 50 - 60 ft away from me. I cropped them a little and adjusted the flat lighting using Photoshop. I think this lens is pretty good in bright light. It has optical stabilization and also has something called motion lock, supposed to be useful when tracking a moving subject. I haven't figured it out yet.


I've shot with that lens a couple of times, but decided to buy the Sig 150-500mm f6.3 because it was lighter and more compact. I can pack my wide angle, 18-200, 200 macro, the 150-500 and the D3X body and flash in a compact backpack and have everything from 10mm to 1000mm (500mm with 2x extender) and travel all around. Before I got the 150-500 I used to pack a Tamron 300mm f2.8 with extensions - man that thing is heavy and I couldn't take the macro. But a helluva lens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Had a few of the foxes rolling around in the backyard this morning, so I had to put the stalk on them. Like little puppies!

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Barb

Steve in VA said:


> Had a few of the foxes rolling around in the backyard this morning, so I had to put the stalk on them. Like little puppies!
> 
> View attachment 226221
> 
> View attachment 226222
> 
> View attachment 226223
> 
> View attachment 226224
> 
> View attachment 226225
> 
> View attachment 226226
> 
> View attachment 226227
> 
> View attachment 226228
> 
> View attachment 226229


Too cool! That first pic is hilarious. :)


----------



## rob3232

Male Grosbeak bathing in the creek.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Pretty birds

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Pretty birds


Cool but gross

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Trob115

Gray rat snake looking for a late afternoon snack

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## DLJeffs

Couple from last week ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Mr. Peet

rob3232 said:


> Male Grosbeak bathing in the creek.
> 
> View attachment 226311
> 
> View attachment 226312
> 
> View attachment 226313
> 
> View attachment 226314


Is that a young one? Our's have darker beaks and wondered if it was an age thing or regional thing...


----------



## Trob115

Mr. Peet said:


> Is that a young one? Our's have darker beaks and wondered if it was an age thing or regional thing...


Mark after a little research on this, if the beaks are darker in hue, in generally means it's breeding season. The lighter color the beak, the closer it is to winter. I found it interesting that male and females both undergo this color change each breeding season.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 3


----------



## DLJeffs

Steve in VA said:


> Had a few of the foxes rolling around in the backyard this morning, so I had to put the stalk on them. Like little puppies!
> 
> View attachment 226221
> 
> View attachment 226222
> 
> View attachment 226223
> 
> View attachment 226224
> 
> View attachment 226225
> 
> View attachment 226226
> 
> View attachment 226227
> 
> View attachment 226228
> 
> View attachment 226229


Fantastic!! I just finished reading a book titled Aesop's Animals: The Science Behind Aesop's Fables. The chapter on foxes is really interesting. One of the most adaptive canids around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Couple from last week ...
> 
> View attachment 226346
> 
> View attachment 226347
> 
> View attachment 226348
> 
> View attachment 226349
> 
> View attachment 226350
> 
> View attachment 226351


what incredible shots of the Tarpon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow. That is on my bucket list!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Gdurfey said:


> what incredible shots of the Tarpon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow. That is on my bucket list!!!


Thank you. The really cool thing about those tarpon is they were right out in the surf zone on the reef. I would never have expected to see tarpon out there. Standing on the bow and casting was interesting at times.


----------



## Wildthings

Florida keys - Islamorado - feed the tarpon 










Daily Favorite Dockside Tarpon Feeding! #ridethegoat | By Salty Goat Fishing Charters | Facebook


1.6K views, 61 likes, 5 loves, 4 comments, 6 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Salty Goat Fishing Charters: Daily Favorite Dockside Tarpon Feeding! #ridethegoat




www.facebook.com

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Finally got a couple shots of a Skilton's skink. I always thought these were blue tailed skinks (or five lined skinks) but the blue tailed skink is an eastern US lizard. The ones out here are Skilton's skinks. I learned something new today. But these little buggers rarely ever sit still, they're very skittish, hiding at the faintest shadow or movement, and they're fast. This morning I saw the blue tail poking out from under the garage door trim so I grabbed my camera and sat down to wait for it to come out. Surprisingly, a second one came out from under the bush and ran into the same hollow. I think it's a male and female - the male being the brighter colored with longer, bluer tail.













Edit: My buddy who is a biologist tells me the old name for these was Gilbert's skink. It was recently changed to Skilton's skink and they also added several subspecies. Sometimes I think the people in charge of naming flora and fauna get a little carried away with themselves.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 15 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

Those are awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

With the deck 99% done, I started getting some of the planter boxes and things out from below the deck. We had a large half barrel type planter with some kind of flowers that grow back every year. I had placed one of the rectangular planter boxes on top of it. When I lifted the rectangular box up I saw this ...momma quail on a nest with a clutch of about a dozen eggs. She just sat there frozen. I tried to put the rectangular planter back in place but she spooked. I just checked and I think she's back on the nest. Hope so. Guess we'll wait a couple weeks before we get that planter out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 13


----------



## barry richardson

DLJeffs said:


> With the deck 99% done, I started getting some of the planter boxes and things out from below the deck. We had a large half barrel type planter with some kind of flowers that grow back every year. I had placed one of the rectangular planter boxes on top of it. When I lifted the rectangular box up I saw this ...momma quail on a nest with a clutch of about a dozen eggs. She just sat there frozen. I tried to put the rectangular planter back in place but she spooked. I just checked and I think she's back on the nest. Hope so. Guess we'll wait a couple weeks before we get that planter out.
> 
> View attachment 227324


Hope they make it, we have a quail family that has nested somewhere in our back yard, seen em out feeding several times, the chicks are cute little buggers!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mike Hill

That is good to see - haven't seen or heard anything but pen-raised and planted quail in the last many-many years.


----------



## Mike1950

no quail babies yet- too wet. need a few dry days


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Was hearing Bob whites last weekend . Hopefully the neighborhood cats don't get them.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

barry richardson said:


> Hope they make it, we have a quail family that has nested somewhere in our back yard, seen em out feeding several times, the chicks are cute little buggers!


I confirmed this afternoon she was back on the nest, so hopefully she returned soon enough that the eggs didn't get too cold.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Momma quail did a great job. Looks like she had 15 eggs and successfully hatched 14. I saw them this morning, tiny little balls of fuzz running around with their parents under the feeder.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 12


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Momma quail did a great job. Looks like she had 15 eggs and successfully hatched 14. I saw them this morning, tiny little balls of fuzz running around with their parents under the feeder.
> 
> View attachment 228089


We have had way too much rain. No babies yet


----------



## Mike1950

4 of these outside window. Sorry for picture quality. It was through screen. 16-18" tall. What kind of owl.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Nature Man

Who?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trc65

My guess would be barred owl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Endangered Big 18" Owl. Now you cannot find or acquire anymore purdy wood and burl and have to send what you already have to those in TN (middle tennessee to be specific) who deserve it. Just so them owls aren't offended. Just looking out for their best interest!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Might be a barred owl but my guess is it's a juvenile great horned owl. This is a shot I took of the great horned baby that hatched by us last year. They don't grow their "horn" feathers for at least a year.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Might be a barred owl but my guess is it's a juvenile great horned owl. This is a shot I took of the great horned baby that hatched by us last year. They don't grow their "horn" feathers for at least a year.
> 
> View attachment 228231


Not a great horned owl. Have those at home. 3 were smaller and one was half again as big. Definitely no horns. Hoping they will be back in morning.


----------



## Mike Hill

Agree with immature great horned owl with size and dark beak and the grayish coloring

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigg081

Finally get to submit a picture to this thread! We have a gazebo on our back deck, and earlier in the year we saw a nest being built above the fan but removed it since it was not finish and not occupied. I guess this Morning Dove is pretty stubborn and decided that she wasn’t going to find a new place. Of course we will let her stay and hatch and rear her young. She doesn’t fly off even when we come under the gazebo. I had to turn the fan off as all of it is voice activated through our Alexa.
Her name is Darla.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Bigg081 said:


> Finally get to submit a picture to this thread! We have a gazebo on our back deck, and earlier in the year we saw a nest being built above the fan but removed it since it was not finish and not occupied. I guess this Morning Dove is pretty stubborn and decided that she wasn’t going to find a new place. Of course we will let her stay and hatch and rear her young. She doesn’t fly off even when we come under the gazebo. I had to turn the fan off as all of it is voice activated through our Alexa.
> Her name is Darla. View attachment 228252


I didn't know you could rename Alexa...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## JR Parks

Rescued this young white wing dove from a median in a Home Depot parking lot. 101 that day and with all that asphalt! Well enough along so he was an easy one. Jim

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike1950 said:


> Not a great horned owl. Have those at home. 3 were smaller and one was half again as big. Definitely no horns. Hoping they will be back in morning.


Size is definitely an indicator. Even baby great horned a couple weeks old are bigger than barred. Plus, great horned rarely have more than two chicks - too hard to feed them all. Although, if they did have four chicks, I could see them being undersized for awhile. If you can, check the beak and eye color. Great horned will have yellow eyes with black pupils, dark grey beak. Barred will have black eyes and yellow beak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Size is definitely an indicator. Even baby great horned a couple weeks old are bigger than barred. Plus, great horned rarely have more than two chicks - too hard to feed them all.


we saw these 3 times. 3 smaller- no horns and I think Moma big with horns. way bigger than barred. closest was probably 40'. I am sure they perched above green grass in front of caboose. Cottontails were there day and night. I have been very close-10' from adult but never young ones. They were very entertaining. Thanks for info


----------



## DLJeffs

So they were great horned chicks with an adult. Having three chicks will keep the parents hopping. But if they're catching cottontails, that's a pretty big meal - compared to say mice and voles. You should here them screeching for meals. They won't hoot for almost a year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Mike1950 said:


> we saw these 3 times. 3 smaller- no horns and I think Moma big with horns. way bigger than barred. closest was probably 40'. I am sure they perched above green grass in front of caboose. Cottontails were there day and night. I have been very close-10' from adult but never young ones. They were very entertaining. Thanks for info


That is so cool to be so close. Owls are something I have ever encountered at anything but needing binoculars. Except one time. We returned home at dark dusk and there was a great horned perched on the front peak of the house. Had camera with 300mm with me, but too dark. Anyways, it flew off - sorta near where I was. First time in my life I truly realized how silent they were in flight. Amazing animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> That is so cool to be so close. Owls are something I have ever encountered at anything but needing binoculars. Except one time. We returned home at dark dusk and there was a great horned perched on the front peak of the house. Had camera with 300mm with me, but too dark. Anyways, it flew off - sorta near where I was. First time in my life I truly realized how silent they were in flight. Amazing animals.


Build a house on acreage in 80's. Door out one side went to landing about 4'off ground. There were 3 or 4 great horns on poles and trees about 30 minutes before dark. Took wife and son-probably 6 out on landing to watch and listen to them hoot. about 1 minute into watching one took flight right at us and landed on eave just above us. 10 feet was pushing it, it was closer. we all stood there in amazement. owl looking down at us and whoo whoo whoo . probably stayed for 3-4 minutes. You could count the feathers. For a month or 2 Joey would go around saying who who who.
we get one in pine tree in neighbors yard. been 25 ft from it. One of our chickens became dinner last most for one. we see them quite often but these were much lighter in color then ours. Even the big one. Must be environmental

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I think the drunk batcherlorettes scare them off around here! I know they scare the beejeebers outta me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I've heard them almost every night for 40 years, but have only seen them a couple of times. They are almost always hooting from across the street down toward the crick. Typically, I also see bats flying around at dusk, but not this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Mike Hill said:


> I've heard them almost every night for 40 years, but have only seen them a couple of times. They are almost always hooting from across the street down toward the crick. Typically, I also see bats flying around at dusk, but not this year.


When we first moved here in 2012 we saw bats every evening. Now I rarely see one. I don't know the cause - could be any one of those diseases that seems to be inflicting the bats now, or maybe a reduction in insect supply from drought or spraying, not sure. See a lot of nightjars in the evenings though. Owls will move with food and nesting sites. Great horned rarely build their own - they usually evict hawks from their nests and since the owls don't do maintenance, the nests break down and are used only a season or two. The one behind us that the owls took over from a pair of redtailed hawks is almost completely gone now so we don't get the nesting owls any more. Maybe the hawks will come back and rebuild it one of these years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Don't see many nightjars around the house - maybe the lights confuse them. Bats I enjoy seeing. They might be flying and I haven't noticed them yet. There's plenty of mosquitos around for them to feed on. I'm in an established neighborhood - approx 80 years. But there has been an influx of mainly west and east coasters into the neighborhood and surrounding neighborhoods. It appears that the newcomers really don't like having to do anything outside and/or manual and seem to rely on chemicals. i.e. lawn care spraying, mosquito spraying, tree spraying, pre-emergent week controls, landscape spraying (they don't garden), and who knows what else they spray. Instead of simply bending down and pulling a weed in a sidewalk crack, they will go to HD (closest to here) and buy roundup and spray it. I think that has taken it's toll. Only butterflies I've noticed this year (and yes, it's early) are Cabbage Whites. Very few honeybees. And far fewer bumble bees - last few years my coneflowers are swarmed by both bumblebees and a few carpenter bees. And I've only seen one hummingbird so far this year. They may be coming while I'm at work, but cannot be many, as the "nectar" is not depleted. I'm not a tree hugger - but sure would like them to outlaw all this unnecessary (but apparently profitable) broadband and mass spraying being done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> When we first moved here in 2012 we saw bats every evening. Now I rarely see one. I don't know the cause - could be any one of those diseases that seems to be inflicting the bats now, or maybe a reduction in insect supply from drought or spraying, not sure. See a lot of nightjars in the evenings though. Owls will move with food and nesting sites. Great horned rarely build their own - they usually evict hawks from their nests and since the owls don't do maintenance, the nests break down and are used only a season or two. The one behind us that the owls took over from a pair of redtailed hawks is almost completely gone now so we don't get the nesting owls any more. Maybe the hawks will come back and rebuild it one of these years.


Did not know that about great horned owls and nesting!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

55 year old neighborhood. mostly 1 acre lots. backed by a ridge/hills of tree and beyond that the edge of Palouse farm ground. wheat lentils and?? for 100 miles. Plenty of hummers, bees and some bumble bees. More than 20 years ago all grass but we have changed our acre from mostly grass to 3,500 ' of grass . we have created wild area to east. 1/8 acre front yard hardscape. 1/4 acre shop area. Lots more birds, bugs and wildlife now than before. Lawn gets sprayed and Kathie uses roundup on hardscape. owls- robins goldfinch pine siskins wood peckers magpies wren Chicadees etc. 
personally I think it is not just chemicals. It is the mono landscape of lawn-concrete and very low maintenance plants. I have more birds here than my 80's acreage home on edge of farmland. 
our success is semi wild areas on our acre. The birds have planted mountain ash and we probably have 20 of them. We do not feed birds with feeders. cannot just be chemicals. our neighbors for most part have lots of lawn. 20-30,000 square ft.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

We've got tons of birds, but bees are not very plentiful. Only one of two apple trees has any fruit in spite of the fact they were loaded with blossoms. Not seeing many bees at all.

Great living amongst farmland, but neighbor to the south just sprayed post herbicides that are now showing injury symptoms across half the garden. Time will tell if I have any tomatoes or beans. Temp was too high for chemicals he used and wind was too high so he made an off label (illegal application). Waiting a week or so before I decide wether or not to file complaint with the state. 

First time in 45 years that a neighbor has actually damaged our garden. 

Agriculture has definitely impacted wildlife. Too much acreage and too few operators. Relying too much on chemistry and large equipment.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike Hill

Have lots of birds (grackles, cowbirds, sparrows of various kinds, finches of various kinds, cardinals, wrens, nuthatches, siskins, tits, warbler or two, bluebird, mourning dove, towhees, thrashers, blue jays, 4 types of woodpeckers, hawks (flying overhead), owls (hear the hooting, various migrants) and mammals (rabbits, chipmonks, voles, squirrels, deer, fox (close but not in yard), armadillo (close but not in yard), coyote (seen scat in yard), bobcat (not in yard, but road dead 1,000 feet down road), bunches of raccons, possums)- more than we used to. But I feed birds year round. Hummers not year around, but usually have some. There is/was a bird store a few blocks away that had a number of hummer feeders and they would have many, many hummers at all times - I think my feeder got the loners who did not want to compete in all the hub-bub. But yesterday passed the store and it looks like they are closed, so I would expect to have more than I had the last few years. I had 2 bee hives in my back yard for some years, so could not spray - so not much spraying - although the round-up would come out occassionally. When the yard spraying started (and when I started seeing the little signs up) is about when I noted a marked decrease in my bees and honey. In fact, both hives died out at different times and I had to requeen them to get started again. The chemicals may not have killed them, but the supply of nearby clover blooms was diminished with the spraying (both privately and publicly on the roadways), decreasing their summer supply of nectar. They still collected spring locust and poplar and fall wildflower, but the summer clover honey was way down. When the mosquito spraying started is when I noticed a big decrease in butterflies - last year I only saw a literal handful or two. Last year I had one caterpillar on the bronze fennel - and usually there was probably 10-20 on each plant. This year not a one. I do not spray (holdover from the bee raising days) the lawn, nor do I spray fungicide, miticides or general pesticides. Therefore - there are some things that I cannot grow successfully - such as roses (everything), squash (squash vine borers) cruciferous vegetables (cabbage loopers), eggplant (flea beetles) and the like. This year, I have seen an increase in honeybee activity - maybe another hive moved close or a wild colony is somewhere close. But not bumble bees (very marked decrease). Other than the tearing down of existing housesto build two on the lot, there has not been a bunch of change in the neighborhood in 40 years. It's just grown older. Who knows what is causing the downturn? May come back next year and have 100's of monarchs flitting around, caterpillars denuding the bronze fennel, and bats getting tangled up in my hair (i.e. Barney Fife's fear). But then I could be like some of the red-neck fishermen east of here. 50 years ago, they started releasing Striped Bass into our reservoirs. On a couple of lakes the locals did not take kindly to the stocking of Stripers. They would even shoot the trucks. They blamed the Stripers for ruining the fishing on "their" lakes. Even when the biologist would show them that not a single Striper had a bass in it's stomach when they were sampled (90% of what they ate was shad, while the other 10% was mainly alewives and skipjack), and - they would not believe it. What they did not see was the drastic reduction of cover near the shore that their lakes used to have, but were getting older and the covers rotted away. Once they learned to fish the lake differently (not just throwing plugs at the shoreline) and started catching fish again, did they lessen up on the pressure on the wildlife fisheries dept. I think I'll be the same, and blame the chemicals until I learn differently. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

I'm certainly not anti chemical, I made my living for a long time researching/using ag chem, but there is documented evidence various chemicals have reduced insect/bee population. Ag in general has reduced wildlife as well. Growing up had large population of quail also had waterways and fence rows. Most of that is gone now, coyotes moved in and very reduced population of quail, pheasant and songbirds.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

trc65 said:


> I'm certainly not anti chemical, I made my living for a long time researching/using ag chem, but there is documented evidence various chemicals have reduced insect/bee population. Ag in general has reduced wildlife as well. Growing up had large population of quail also had waterways and fence rows. Most of that is gone now, coyotes moved in and very reduced population of quail, pheasant and songbirds.


We have more quail than ever. Almost no pheasants. I agree that insect populations have changed. But more people to feed means more food. The Gates of the world want us to eat chemical produced meat. Hell what could go wrong. Funny most beef grown in my part of states are raised on land that would support very little else.. too many people, maybe...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Mike1950 said:


> 4 of these outside window. Sorry for picture quality. It was through screen. 16-18" tall. What kind of owl.
> 
> View attachment 228220


spotted owl bane of the northwest logger, they've come collect their wood tax

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65

This little tree frog is resting on the window sill just waiting for dark to start feeding.

Edit, it is only about two inches long.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> This little tree frog is resting on the window sill just waiting for dark to start feeding.
> 
> View attachment 228371


So much clarity! What is the approximate size of the frog? Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65

Chuck, it is about two inches long. I was editing the post to add that info while you were typing your question!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115

Here are a few of our early morning visitors.

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Nature Man

Those Hummers must be hungry, all queuing up like that! Chuck


----------



## Tom Smart

Not my backyard, the backyard at Biltmore in Asheville, NC.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Trob115

Nature Man said:


> Those Hummers must be hungry, all queuing up like that! Chuck


We have 3 feeders out and they're always asking for more . They empty about 1 gallon every other day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodtickgreg

Man I love to see the hummers.
Manti are cool too. I'll probably start seeing them on the walls at work soon.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Trob115 said:


> Here are a few of our early morning visitors.
> 
> View attachment 229290


That's a hoard of Hummers! I thought they were very territorial?

This is the third or fourth year running we've got a local Falcon keeping watch on everyones bird feeders. When he gets one of the juvenile Blue Jays you can hear the ruckus for half a mile in every direction.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Man, that makes me feel rather humble - we get maybe one hummer a day. And I should have mantis running all over the place. I've bought egg cases for the last 4 years and have released 100's in my back yard, but still don't see one. Take that back, I did see one small one late last year. One the good side, did see one monarch butterfly last weekend but by the time I ran back in to get my phone from the house, it has fluttered off. Got a good look and definitely a monarch and not a viceroy. Hoping it would have laid some eggs - it was fluttering around some bronze fennel and milkweed. We'll see

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

That's a cool photo with all those hummingbirds. We've had 3 around this summer since we finished all the noise and commotion of the deck roof. One male Anna's has assume ownership and stands watch from the railing cables. But I've seen him coexisting with a female so he's not completely anitestablishment. I guess being this far north we don't get as many.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Trob115

JerseyHighlander said:


> That's a hoard of Hummers! I thought the were very territorial?
> 
> This is the thied or fourth year running we've got a local Falcon keeping watch on everyones bird feeders. When he gets one of the juvenile Blue Jays you can hear the rucus for half a mile in every direction.


They're very territorial, but as the summer goes on, they seem to tolerate one another better. Usually there are 2 or 3 males that like to cause a fuss.
If I had to put a number on it, I would estimate we have over 100 that use our feeders frequently. They were extremely late getting here this year, but are in full force now. Last year, we had them until almost November.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Trob115

DLJeffs said:


> That's a cool photo with all those hummingbirds. We've had 3 around this summer since we finished all the noise and commotion of the deck roof. One male Anna's has assume ownership and stands watch from the railing cables. But I've seen him coexisting with a female so he's not completely anitestablishment. I guess being this far north we don't get as many.


The Anna's are in Oregon year round, correct?


----------



## Mr. Peet

Trob115 said:


> Here are a few of our early morning visitors.
> 
> View attachment 229290


reenactment of last supper...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Well, I didn't get a picture but I just took the dog out for the night and got growled at and warned away by something in the woods. Pretty sure it was a big cat but couldn't see anything, which also makes me think it was a big cat. It was a strange sound though, not like any growl I've heard before, had me a little freaked out.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

Property we have up north. Neighbor got wolf pic . First week son got lots of deer and this cat

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Wow!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

That wolf be look'n at you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> That wolf be look'n at you!


looking at game cam- we will check ours Sunday


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike1950 said:


> Property we have up north. Neighbor got wolf pic . First week son got lots of deer and this cat
> 
> View attachment 229334
> 
> View attachment 229335
> 
> View attachment 229336


That wolf shot is awesome. 

About four years ago I walked right up on a mountain lion in that exact same spot as last night. Got growled at such that there was no doubt what it was and how much trouble I was in, made my skin crawl. Still can't believe I was able to back away from it without a fight. Couple years later we had a trail cam out on the other side of the yard where there was an obvious game trail coming up the hill, set to take video. Got everything under the sun coming through there except the two big cats we know live here, then one day we got video of what looked like a young black panther, well over three feet long without the tail.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Trob115 said:


> The Anna's are in Oregon year round, correct?


Yes, we had that really well marked male Anna's at our feeder all winter. We had to bring the feeder in each evening so it wouldn't freeze and put it back out again once the sun was up.

Read in today's paper that they've identified a new wolf pack in central Oregon. Maybe there's hope I'll get to see one yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Yes, we had that really well marked male Anna's at our feeder all winter. We had to bring the feeder in each evening so it wouldn't freeze and put it back out again once the sun was up.
> 
> Read in today's paper that they've identified a new wolf pack in central Oregon. Maybe there's hope I'll get to see one yet.


we saw one in YNP in 2011- near old faithful. Daughter worked there and said it was sorta tame.
but in 2014 -march, coming up 84 out of ontario, we saw 2 wolves feeding on a road kill 4 point muley. I hit the brakes and the closest one looked up, bared its teeth with an I aint sharing look and we were past. Looked it up then and they were a known pair...


----------



## DLJeffs

Nothng special, just a couple I kind of liked ...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JerseyHighlander

"nothing special" he says... Makes me feel like I shouldn't bother ever picking up a camera again and he says Nothing special... 

At least tell me you spent a hour or so setting up the camera and sat there for a couple hours waiting to get the shot. Lie to me if you must.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Keep running into this on my phone lately. Took it a long time ago after watching him stroll right through the middle of a flock of wild turkey and following the scent to my cat that was sleeping on the step just outside the sliding glass door I had cracked open to take this. She was oblivious it was there, I had to take the shot and tell it to get lost before it got any closer.





Could have gotten a good close up, ten feet away, of a 500lb black bear the other night but I was too busy trying to keep him crushing my galvanized metal can full of sunflower seeds for the birds I was stupid enough to leave outside. Opened the door to yell at it and the dog tries to run out... Almost got hairy.

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Bigg081

Love this thread!


----------



## DLJeffs

Sorry Kyle, I wasn't trying to be smug. Those photos were nice, exposure, color, sharpness, etc (one reason I liked them). When I said nothing special I was referring to the subject matter - quails and hummingbirds are around here every day, all day. Now if I could see a fox or a bear like you, THAT would be special.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Wish I had a better picture of this guy. Walking stick on the wheel well of the pickup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Sorry Kyle, I wasn't trying to be smug. Those photos were nice, exposure, color, sharpness, etc (one reason I liked them). When I said nothing special I was referring to the subject matter - quails and hummingbirds are around here every day, all day. Now if I could see a fox or a bear like you, THAT would be special.


No, no. I didn't take it as you being smug at all. Was just being emphatic. Your photos are always fantastic, enviably so. To be able to get just that exact moment in time with perfect composition, everything desirable being in such sharp focus, great exposure & contrast etc. Just reminds me of the frustrations I've had with photography. I'm lucky if I can get all of the above factors so well done with a completely static subject. These days more than anything, the time to dedicate to it.
Those quail are awesome. I've never seen one in (person?).

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

"These days more than anything, the time to dedicate to it."

Thanks for those kind words. Yeah, I often sit out on the deck, reading the paper, but I'll have my camera with long lens sitting there, turned on, ready to shoot. And I'll take a dozen photos to get one decent one - digital makes that so much easier these days. It's a rare photo that someone just happens to be in the right place at the right time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## djg

DLJeffs said:


> "These days more than anything, the time to dedicate to it."
> 
> Thanks for those kind words. Yeah, I often sit out on the deck, reading the paper, but I'll have my camera with long lens sitting there, turned on, ready to shoot. And I'll take a dozen photos to get one decent one - digital makes that so much easier these days. It's a rare photo that someone just happens to be in the right place at the right time.


I do the same sitting on my porch watching the hummingbird feeders. What gear do you use?


----------



## DLJeffs

I use a Canon 7D body with a 100-400mm L series Canon lens (bought it used several years ago. I shoot 90% of the time on full auto but I'll adjust the ISO speed for the light condition. That lens isn't great in low light conditions. And for those hummingbirds I have to shoot at ISO 400 minimum or all I get is a blur. I also use Photoshop 6 (the free version) to crop and make small adjustments to lighting. Cropping helps to get the composition positioned in the best way and removes unnecessary stuff that makes the file larger than needed. And even the auto setting on the camera doesn't always get the lighting right, sometimes brightening a shot or adding a little contrast can do wonders to make your subject pop out of the image better. Believe me, I'm no wizard photographer and I delete a ton of attempted shots.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## djg

That's a good camera as well as lens. I just wish Canon had come out with the 7Diii but they went with the mirrorless direction. I upgraded from my T2i to a 5Ds when they went on clearance. Not as good in low light as I had hoped. Definitely not a 5Div. I opted for the 400mm f5.6 prime because 90% of my shots were at 400. Sometimes I miss the zoom.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

The 5 series is a great camera. It's interesting how fast and how low the prices drop when they come out with a new model. Just wait for the new one and buy the old one and you end up with a really good camera. And I totally agree, when I have that long lens on I am nearly always fully zoomed out. I think I could have gone with a fixed length lens too and maybe got a little better quality for the same price. I played with a neighbor's Sigma 100-600mm lens for a week or so. He was thinking of selling it so I goofed around with it to see how different it was from mine. Took good photos but the extra reach wasn't worth buying a new lens to me. He decided to keep it so just as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

What in the H. E. Double Hockey Sticks is a canon. I thought those were the things that them rich castle owners used to shoot their peeons. Besides all cameras and lenses are supposed to be black!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Mike Hill said:


> What in the H. E. Double Hockey Sticks is a canon. I thought those were the things that them rich castle owners used to shoot their peeons. Besides all cameras and lenses are supposed to be black!


I hate to do this to you, Lil Mikie, but the cannon you are thinking about has 2 "n's". Therefore, it is a different animal. It's a lot more fun to shoot something with it, but the Canon's are a lot easier to handle. Besides, the Pee-ons would rather be shot with a Canon than with a cannon. OK? ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Nearly had a scuffle...


Came sniffing by the house and started heading for the bird feeder full of sunflower seeds hanging from the eve. Was about to put those big paws on the large picture winder the to reach up for the feeder. Had to drop the phone, grab the sidearm, shove the dog out the way to throw the door open and run out and tell em to git. That big ole' backside always looks funny trotting away.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

That's a decent size bear. Couple years he'll be huge. Beautiful animal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> That's a decent size bear. Couple years he'll be huge. Beautiful animal.


Yah, and he's already a notorious troublemaker.. (double ear clips). He's tiny compared to the one that was here the other night. Still nothing I want to wrestle with.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nearly had a scuffle...
> 
> 
> Came sniffing by the house and started heading for the bird feeder full of sunflower seeds hanging from the eve. Was about to put those big paws on the large picture winder the to reach up for the feeder. Had to drop the phone, grab the sidearm, shove the dog out the way to throw the door open and run out and tell em to git. That big ole' backside always looks funny trotting away.
> 
> View attachment 230416
> View attachment 230417View attachment 230418
> View attachment 230419


Wow, looks super dry there too.


----------



## DLJeffs

JerseyHighlander said:


> Yah, and he's already a notorious troublemaker.. (double ear clips). He's tiny compared to the one that was here the other night. Still nothing I want to wrestle with.


Yeah, losing his / her fear of people and homes and probably dogs as well. It's only a matter of time it'll pick the wrong place and get into too much mischief. Hope it doesn't end in someone putting it down. Looks to be in great condition though so it's eating well.


----------



## DLJeffs

He's back ... last couple nights he sits on this stump watching and waiting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mr. Peet said:


> Wow, looks super dry there too.


It's unbelievably dry here. Most of the storms that have given you rain these past several weeks have either dissipated before they reached here or broken up and gone north, south or both. Many young trees are dying, lots of older bigger ones are starting to suffer and lose leaves. We are supposed to get relief tomorrow, I'm praying it happens because if it doesn't it's going to be catastrophic.


DLJeffs said:


> Yeah, losing his / her fear of people and homes and probably dogs as well. It's only a matter of time it'll pick the wrong place and get into too much mischief. Hope it doesn't end in someone putting it down. Looks to be in great condition though so it's eating well.


I think with the drought some of them are getting desperate for food. The acorns and Hickory nuts just stopped cold weeks ago after barely getting started. Most ground vegetation is dead. Too many people here make it easy for them to get in their garbage and they develop a route of reliable places to feed & tonight is garbage night here.
I went out and he was only several feet away, for a second I wasn't sure if he was going to run or stand his ground, till I started yelling and took a step toward him, then had to keep the pressure on to push him out of the yard. They aren't used to being chased so he took off running. The dog got bent out of shape when I started yelling too and the barking even from inside the house freaked him out so still some fear in him and some hope for him.
Took in the bird feeder, birds are going to have to wait for breakfast.


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> He's back ... last couple nights he sits on this stump watching and waiting.
> 
> View attachment 230431


That's way cool! We have lots of screech owls here. Only very rarely hear one of those off in the distance. He could make a good living here with all the damned chipmunks and other rodents around.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## William Tanner

DLJeffs said:


> He's back ... last couple nights he sits on this stump watching and waiting.
> 
> View attachment 230431


What kind of owl is that?


----------



## DLJeffs

William Tanner said:


> What kind of owl is that?


Great horned owl. We have several owls in the area - but this is the only one we see. We hear great greys, northern screech and one other one I can't ID, maybe barn owl.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nearly had a scuffle...
> 
> 
> Came sniffing by the house and started heading for the bird feeder full of sunflower seeds hanging from the eve. Was about to put those big paws on the large picture winder the to reach up for the feeder. Had to drop the phone, grab the sidearm, shove the dog out the way to throw the door open and run out and tell em to git. That big ole' backside always looks funny trotting away.
> 
> View attachment 230416
> View attachment 230417View attachment 230418
> View attachment 230419


I feel so totally insufficient! All I gots is black raccoons!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Never heard of black raccoons Mike. Are they a sub=species or a hybrid of some kind? Are they as big a nuisance as regular raccoons?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

I’m fairly sure I’ve shared these before, but given the owl talk I thought I’d post them once more.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Great shots of a barred owl. They supposedly spread westward across southern Canada and then down the Cascades and compete with spotted owls for nesting and territory. The barred being more aggressive usually win those battles.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Mike Hill said:


> I feel so totally insufficient! All I gots is black raccoons!
> 
> View attachment 230434


Raccoon kits win big on the cute factor, even if they do grow up to be Trash Panda's.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Great horned owl. We have several owls in the area - but this is the only one we see. We hear great greys, northern screech and one other one I can't ID, maybe barn owl.


Barn Owl is easy. If you've ever heard a blood curdling scream like a woman having her throat cut, coming out of the woods, you heard a Barn Owl. Damned disconcerting thing to hear in the middle of the night when you're camping in the middle of nowhere.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

Steve in VA said:


> I’m fairly sure I’ve shared these before, but given the owl talk I thought I’d post them once more.
> 
> View attachment 230440
> 
> View attachment 230441


Those are great shots! I hope you have them framed on your wall somewhere... I would.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill

DLJeffs said:


> Never heard of black raccoons Mike. Are they a sub=species or a hybrid of some kind? Are they as big a nuisance as regular raccoons?


I would suppose they would be considered melanistic. One showed up a few years ago. Another one 3 years ago. Now we have one mom (not melanistic) that brings those three young'ns - two that are melanistic and the other not so much. And another mom that brings one young'n that is melanistic. Way back in the wee Lil Mikey days - when a buddy and I would trap and sell some pelts - we ran into a couple of melanistic males. We got top money for those pelts. Think I still have the baculuum from one of them somewheres.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike Hill said:


> Think I still have the baculuum from one of them somewheres.


Toothpick??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

YOU can use it as a toothpick - but Lil Mikey would prefer to use good old *wood* toothpicks - thank you!!! Hillbilly toothpicks are for hillbillies - I am a redneck! I don't have a van seat as a sofa on my front porch. Or painted tire snowmen like someone we all know has!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

Them are wishing wells not snowmen...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Them are wishing wells not snowmen...


LOL! But the snowmen I was referring to are well West of us - sorta in the Rockies!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Saw this spider in the Oregon grape bush. Reminded me of the St John's Cross spider in Australia but I can't find the ID for this one. Pretty little spider though. I think the larger one is the female and the little one is the male, sexual dimorphism fairly common among most spider species.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## rob3232

Jewel weed / touch me not.And a critter.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## trc65

Very cool pics of the jewelweed. We don't see any of the yellow species around here, only the orange.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> Saw this spider in the Oregon grape bush. Reminded me of the St John's Cross spider in Australia but I can't find the ID for this one. Pretty little spider though. I think the larger one is the female and the little one is the male, sexual dimorphism fairly common among most spider species.
> 
> View attachment 230970


Argiope Aurantia

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DLJeffs

I think you might have called it Chuck. It might be a subspecies because it doesn't have the black sides, but everything else seems to fit. I just realized the photo is of the ventral side, I should try to get a dorsal view.


----------



## Nature Man

DLJeffs said:


> I think you might have called it Chuck. It might be a subspecies because it doesn't have the black sides, but everything else seems to fit. I just realized the photo is of the ventral side, I should try to get a dorsal view.


I didn’t just happen to know this…. Had to do some digging to find the closest match. Chuck


----------



## Mike Hill

Nature Man said:


> Argiope Aurantia


My first thought - also called yellow garden spider. Big one the female - the bitty one - male. Lil Mikey just glad he ain't a spider - he has enough troubles with females to have them be 20x his size!!!

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Saw this spider in the Oregon grape bush. Reminded me of the St John's Cross spider in Australia but I can't find the ID for this one. Pretty little spider though. I think the larger one is the female and the little one is the male, sexual dimorphism fairly common among most spider species.


Looks similar to the Golden Orb Weaver to me. I've literally run into hundreds of them in the woods. When you walk face first into their webs strung between trees, the best way to get out is immediately walk backward retracing your steps.

Spider

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

It certainly has many of the characteristics of an orb weaver. I read where spiders that make a large web, like the orb weavers, will consume parts of the web every day and re-spin it in the morning. They also produce a heavy zig zag band call a stabilatum or something like that. Entomologists aren't sure what the purpose of that band is - could be as a warning to birds so they can see the web and not fly into and destroy the web; could be a signal to potential mates; or possibly has some structural purpose in the web itself. Kind of interesting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> It certainly has many of the characteristics of an orb weaver. I read where spiders that make a large web, like the orb weavers, will consume parts of the web every day and re-spin it in the morning. They also produce a heavy zig zag band call a stabilatum or something like that. Entomologists aren't sure what the purpose of that band is - could be as a warning to birds so they can see the web and not fly into and destroy the web; could be a signal to potential mates; or possibly has some structural purpose in the web itself. Kind of interesting.


Yeah that stabilatum didn't work for me a lot of times. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

The good thing about running into spider webs across the trail is it means no one is ahead of you.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

A stretch to claim the Willamette Nat'l Forest is my backyard but let's call it close enough. Wife and I hiked up a little crick called Pamelia Creek. @ miles to Pamelia Lake, then another 2+ miles beyond with about 2000ft elevation gain. It's a beautiful forest. We didn't make it all the way to ridgeline - guess we're getting too old. Stopped where the switchbacks started and it got really steep. But there was a fantastic waterfall to have our lunch beside.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Bigg081

DLJeffs said:


> A stretch to claim the Willamette Nat'l Forest is my backyard but let's call it close enough. Wife and I hiked up a little crick called Pamelia Creek. @ miles to Pamelia Lake, then another 2+ miles beyond with about 2000ft elevation gain. It's a beautiful forest. We didn't make it all the way to ridgeline - guess we're getting too old. Stopped where the switchbacks started and it got really steep. But there was a fantastic waterfall to have our lunch beside.
> 
> View attachment 231894
> 
> View attachment 231895
> 
> View attachment 231896


Anyone else see the angry brown wolf in the first image????

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Bigg081 said:


> Anyone else see the angry brown wolf in the first image????


Nope, but I do sense the presence of the cougar and grizzle that are just outta the picture!


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Bigg081 said:


> Anyone else see the angry brown wolf in the first image????


How about that scared Owl just below it?? ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Nubsnstubs

This isn't a backyard picture, but it is of an outdoor creature. I captured this Hummingbird at a customers house one day when it got locked up in their garage. I can't believe how passive it was. It stayed in my hand open like that for over 10 seconds when I took it out doors to release it. 





Wow, that's one ugly hand. It looks better in person. The other one is worse. hehehe.................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Very cool. That hummer was probably so tired and stressed it was happy to chill in a warm place. You are awarded three St Francis points for rescuing the little guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950

Nubsnstubs said:


> This isn't a backyard picture, but it is of an outdoor creature. I captured this Hummingbird at a customers house one day when it got locked up in their garage. I can't believe how passive it was. It stayed in my hand open like that for over 10 seconds when I took it out doors to release it. View attachment 231904View attachment 231905
> 
> Wow, that's one ugly hand. It looks better in person. The other one is worse. hehehe.................. Jerry (in Tucson)


Had a hummer at the lake that kept coming in kitchen. First time it was hard to catch- lost some feathers. after that he must of known I was going to help him get out because he was easy to catch. Finally we realized he was attracted to bight flowers on table cloth and got rid of it.
But the weird thing is he used to greet me, get about 6"-12 in front of my face and hover for 10 seconds or so. I could recognize him for a while by missing feathers. When I would rake I would hear him behind me catching bugs. Birds are amazing if you take the time to watch them.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Jonkou

Finally saw them today, they’re living close by leaving lots of sign for a few weeks now. Guess they don’t eat turtles but they tore a bees nest from an old stump for the honey and climbed the tree for acorns.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Good size bear. Not sure I'd be comfortable with them so close to home. It could get ugly if they decide there's food inside your house.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Jonkou

Yeah she’s a big girl, both her and cub are healthy, plenty of natural food for them this season. Two game trails intersect in my back yard so we’re accustomed to having all the critters around. A big bobcat is hanging out lately too, laid out a pelletized squirrel and chipmunk buffet for it yesterday, gone this morn, repeated today, like having it around but it makes the crows go nuts. It’s all part of living in harmony with the denizens of the Great North Woods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jonkou

Mama and baby having breakfast this morn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Jonkou

Bobcat buddy on the prowl.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Lil MIkey is sitting here and scratching his head - might hafta 'splain pelletized squirrel and chipmunk buffet to him!


----------



## Jonkou

Mike Hill said:


> Lil MIkey is sitting here and scratching his head - might hafta 'splain pelletized squirrel and chipmunk buffet to him!


Google may not agree with my definition… ate them all again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Got a pretty nice shot of a yellow bellied sapsucker this morning.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

yes you did!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jonkou

Beauty by Nature… visitor while having coffee on the front porch this morn.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Wildthings

That's a beautiful female monarch. Great pictures! thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trc65

Spider found in the woods while on the way to my trail camera. About 1/2" body.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man

trc65 said:


> Spider found in the woods while on the way to my trail camera. About 1/2" body.
> 
> View attachment 232297


Wicked!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

trc65 said:


> Spider found in the woods while on the way to my trail camera. About 1/2" body.
> 
> View attachment 232297


Marbled Orbweaver. I just found his cousin the Spinybacked Orbweaver a few days ago

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JonathanH

DLJeffs said:


> He's back ... last couple nights he sits on this stump watching and waiting.
> 
> View attachment 230431


This might be the best picture yet. Really caught my attention.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Not in my yard, but cool anyway. Out last weekend and spotted these in a Mesquite tree. Two Owls in the first picture, but one spooked right away and left the other one on it's own. The second and third pictures are of the second Owl that was checking me out so I left. It was about 20 yards from me. 




I like this picture as it looks like this bird is really checking me out.


The tree is about 10 feet tall. I always heard that Owls like trees that are over 20 feet tall, but this is the desert so they'll have to land in what's out there.
This picture was taken before I spotted the owls about 30 minutes later. The colt is only about 4 months old if that. I saw it shortly after it entered the world. Maybe a couple days after. It was tiny.




I don't know if these are considered backyard wildlife, but some beautiful dogs. Only 2 are visible, but there was abot 6-7 more hiding in the bush that the dog is looking into. There are houses nearby, but I think these dogs were dumped into the desert as they have made a home of that bush. I did not get out to investigate as I don't know the pooches. Every one of the 8 or 9 I saw were all the same breed. Good looking dogs, though. 



No wildlife in this picture, but I was surprised to find that pond. Been around that area many times, probably less that 100 yards and never saw it until now. 



It's an animal. It's called "Jerry's Dash Critter". It's about 20+ years old and hasn't sun rotted like most stuff out here.
The road?? was pretty rough. I dropped into 2 canyons you know you shouldn't go into without 4wd, much less be by yourself. I was so unsure that I had 4WD and hit a spot that I would not have gotten out of if it didn't work, but YES, it worked and I was pretty happy after finding that it did work unlike 2 weeks earlier when I lost it. Put in a new switch, but it kept blowing fuses, so I quit worrying about it. I don't know what the problem is, but it got me out of there. No pictures of the small treacherous canyons as I was more concerned as to what was I getting myself into. Couldn't go back as there was no room to turn around, plus a couple of those canyons are one timers. Never want to repeat them.



................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man

Sure is green in the desert! Great series of photos & stories! Chuck


----------



## Nubsnstubs

@Nature Man, Chuck, you can see in the picture plenty of clouds. We've had that kind of weather about every third day as those hurricanes were disrupting the east and then the Pacific hurricanes messing with Baja. I think we reached our yearly rainfall tally back in June?. Back in July, I reached over 12" of rain, so anything more this year is a bonus for us. We do need it, but it sure changes that dry heat everyone thinks we have, but we know differnt............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks

Got attacked by a swarm of these guys but managed to catch a few. 



Close up of one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man

JR Parks said:


> Got attacked by a swarm of these guys but managed to catch a few.
> View attachment 232909
> Close up of one.
> View attachment 232910


What are they?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Devil's Claw. I got hundreds. Too much rain this year has made them flourish. Next year if it's wet again, I have millions.......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks

Amazing little plant. Those seed pods hook onto passing animals therefore spreading the seeds. 








Devil's Claw


A blog is about the wild edible and medicinal plants of Texas and North America. It is run by chemist herbalist Dr. Mark Merriwether Vorderbruggen.




www.foragingtexas.com

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## JonathanH

Nubsnstubs said:


> Devil's Claw. I got hundreds. Too much rain this year has made them flourish. Next year if it's wet again, I have millions.......... Jerry (in Tucson)



Do you eat them?


----------



## JR Parks

JonathanH said:


> Do you eat them?


I would like to but haven’t got the courage up yet. The articles imply they are good…. Maybe Jerry has tried them-?
I guess I’ll just stay enamored with the dry seed pods. Jim


----------



## JR Parks

@JonathanH I could send you some seeds-


----------



## Mike Hill

Man those take me back to visits to Big Bend and New Mexico days! Think we used to call them Unicorn Plant.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

JR Parks said:


> I would like to but haven’t got the courage up yet. The articles imply they are good…. Maybe Jerry has tried them-?
> I guess I’ll just stay enamored with the dry seed pods. Jim


I have tried some. I took a bite into one, and it was absolutely terrible until I removed the skin. After that, it was just like Okra, and I do love Okra. In my case, the one I ate, the pod was only about about 2 inches long. They are just like Okra that is just a little too old. Woody strings that are terrible. 
The curly stuff isn't edible, but if you get the ones with the long ends, it was used and still is for a thread like material that is used to make baskets. A lot of Flintknappers are into replicating the ancient things the Abos made in order to survive.

I read that article linked above, and didn't realize the dried seeds can be eaten. Gotta try it when the pods dry and can be harvested. .................. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DLJeffs

Spotted towhee has been back and I've been watching it for a decent shot. He hopped up into the thorn bush today.

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Beautiful bird

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> Spotted towhee has been back and I've been watching it for a decent shot. He hopped up into the thorn bush today.
> 
> View attachment 233240


That was nice of him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Beautiful bird


One of the few with red eyes. I don't think anyone has a good theory why they evolved red eyes versus the more common yellow eyes.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Spotted towhee has been back and I've been watching it for a decent shot. He hopped up into the thorn bush today.
> 
> View attachment 233240


Awesome! I have never seen one living where I do, and I have an extensive bird checklist!! That intrigued me about the eyes but when I googled the species all the photos show them with red eyes.


----------



## DLJeffs

Wildthings said:


> Awesome! I have never seen one living where I do, and I have an extensive bird checklist!! That intrigued me about the eyes but when I googled the species all the photos show them with red eyes.


Ooops, sorry Barry, I didn't explain that very well. I meant there are a few bird species that have red eyes - didn't mean that particular towhee had red eyes and the rest of them have yellow. All towhees have red eyes (well, juveniles and females are more brownish color). Here's a list of some of the North American birds that have red eyes:

*Spotted Towhee*
*Eastern Towhee*
*American Coot*
*Killdeer*
*Red-eyed Vireo*
*Wood Duck*
*Cooper's Hawk*
*Cinnamon Teal*
*White-winged Dove*
*Black-crowned Night-Heron*
*Canvasback*
*Phainopepla*
*Horned Grebe*
You mentioned not seeing the spotted towhee where you live. According to the maps, you should see both spotted and eastern towhee's in the east half of Texas. The spotted might only be in the western half. They look very similar, it's just the eastern towhee doesn't have the white spots on the black wings.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## JR Parks

We have them in Austin just not often seen. Cool birds. Jim

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

JR Parks said:


> We have them in Austin just not often seen. Cool birds. Jim


Cool. They're not the easiest birds to see because they like scratching around in dense underbrush and rarely stay still for long. You often hear them and see the brush moving before you spot the actual bird and even then it's partially hidden behind grass and leaves and twigs, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

I have Towhees come to my feeders pretty often. However, now that I want to see if they have red eyes or not - have not seen a single one lately. But then since I leave for the office well before light, and get home at dusk - well, light ain't good and most good birds are finding their roost!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rob3232

We have noticed this at the feeder for the last few days. I thought it looked like a nuthatch but something didn't look quite right so I looked it up and it appears it's a red breasted instead of our common white breasted.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## DLJeffs

rob3232 said:


> We have noticed this at the feeder for the last few days. I thought it looked like a nuthatch but something didn't look quite right so I looked it up and it appears it's a red breasted instead of our common white breasted. View attachment 233334


Cool little birds. Constantly in motion, flicking wings and tails, hopping branch to branch, making that nasally honk call. They stash sunflower seeds and peanuts in the bark of trees, like the acorn woodpecker. Then the flickers will come by and search out the hidden nuts.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SENC

No pictures unfortunately (so I downloaded this one), but when dove hunting in S Texas I became acquainted with this little badass bird:





I had no idea what it was until I was asking our guide about some bugs that I'd noticed impaled on the barbwire. The loggerhead shrike was the culprit. I want him/her on my team!

More information and some neat pictures are at the site below, if you are interested.




__





Loading…






www.audubon.org

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

JR Parks said:


> @JonathanH I could send you some seeds-


how about these 
called water caltrop seeds or devil nuts

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

SENC said:


> No pictures unfortunately (so I downloaded this one), but when dove hunting in S Texas I became acquainted with this little badass bird:
> 
> View attachment 233338
> 
> I had no idea what it was until I was asking our guide about some bugs that I'd noticed impaled on the barbwire. The loggerhead shrike was the culprit. I want him/her on my team!
> 
> More information and some neat pictures are at the site below, if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audubon.org


now that's impressive
i've never seen anything like what that bird is doing

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

vegas urban lumber said:


> how about these
> called water caltrop seeds or devil nuts
> 
> View attachment 233344


Those are cool. Pm coming


----------



## JonathanH

vegas urban lumber said:


> how about these
> called water caltrop seeds or devil nuts
> 
> View attachment 233344


Hmmmm!......Thanks for the offer. I'm gonna take a hard pass on those.

Rodney's hungry!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> No pictures unfortunately (so I downloaded this one), but when dove hunting in S Texas I became acquainted with this little badass bird:
> 
> View attachment 233338
> 
> I had no idea what it was until I was asking our guide about some bugs that I'd noticed impaled on the barbwire. The loggerhead shrike was the culprit. I want him/her on my team!
> 
> More information and some neat pictures are at the site below, if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loading…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.audubon.org


Henry I don’t need to click the link. Very familiar with the Butcher Bird. Did you see any lizards or snakes hanging?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Wildthings said:


> Henry I don’t need to click the link. Very familiar with the Butcher Bird. Did you see any lizards or snakes hanging?


No, just bugs - but I'll be on the lookout from now on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man

rob3232 said:


> We have noticed this at the feeder for the last few days. I thought it looked like a nuthatch but something didn't look quite right so I looked it up and it appears it's a red breasted instead of our common white breasted. View attachment 233334


Asked an expert bird watcher friend of mine, and she said the picture looked like a Common Yellowthroat, a cute little Warbler. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Nature Man said:


> Asked an expert bird watcher friend of mine, and she said the picture looked like a Common Yellowthroat, a cute little Warbler. Chuck


Hmmm, the term expert might be loosely applied ... here's a yellowthroat ...





Here's the Cornell page about the common yellowthroat ...
Common yellowthroat

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Mike1950

rob3232 said:


> We have noticed this at the feeder for the last few days. I thought it looked like a nuthatch but something didn't look quite right so I looked it up and it appears it's a red breasted instead of our common white breasted. View attachment 233334


we have lots of those here. friendly and fun to watch. i know it as nuthatch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

I will try to add a picture here today of "Bert" a bird that pops up and says hi in my pallets of wood and has a habit of walking more than flying. likes to wait till you are distracted while sitting and run across your feet. Mostly to let you know he has ran out of food on deck. Mate is not as friendly. Only bird that uses closest birdbath to where we sit in summer. amusing to watch. love to have ID.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings

Mike1950 said:


> I will try to add a picture here today of "Bert" a bird that pops up and says hi in my pallets of wood and has a habit of walking more than flying. likes to wait till you are distracted while sitting and run across your feet. Mostly to let you know he has ran out of food on deck. Mate is not as friendly. Only bird that uses closest birdbath to where we sit in summer. amusing to watch. love to have ID.


I'm guessing house wren, but we will see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

Wildthings said:


> I'm guessing house wren, but we will see


It is bigger. Sorta long tail. Always bouncing tail.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rob3232

@Mike1950 Do you see the red breasted nuthatch and the white breasted by you? I always referred to the white breasted as a "nuthatch" until seeing the red last week. Here are pictures of both off the web for anyone interested.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

rob3232 said:


> @Mike1950 Do you see the red breasted nuthatch and the white breasted by you? I always referred to the white breasted as a "nuthatch" until seeing the red last week. Here are pictures of both off the web for anyone interested.
> 
> View attachment 233419
> 
> View attachment 233420


We have both. The red along with chickadees are 2 of the friendliest birds in the woods here. Last Saturday I probably saw 100. Chickadees while hunting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Just now looked out the window and saw this coyote. First one of these I've seen in quite a while. Fun watching him stick his nose in the snow, sniff around, and then suddenly jump and down trying to snag a mouse or vole.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Just now looked out the window and saw this coyote. First one of these I've seen in quite a while. Fun watching him stick his nose in the snow, sniff around, and then suddenly jump and down trying to snag a mouse or vole.
> 
> View attachment 233680
> 
> View attachment 233681
> 
> View attachment 233682


I love watching coyotes hunt mice in snow.


----------



## Gdurfey

Okay, maybe not my backyard, but they were fun to watch. 

A night Herron but he wouldn’t show off his plume. 

There was a young man throwing a net to catch bait and he had quite the audience!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## DLJeffs

There was an article in this morning's paper about how little human activity can cause animals to leave the area, etc. Then you see things like those birds who have adapted and learned that a human throwing a cast net means free food such that they actually look for and come to the human activity. Or the tarpon who hang out under the docks where guides clean fish.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander

DLJeffs said:


> Just now looked out the window and saw this coyote. First one of these I've seen in quite a while. Fun watching him stick his nose in the snow, sniff around, and then suddenly jump and down trying to snag a mouse or vole.
> 
> View attachment 233680
> 
> View attachment 233681
> 
> View attachment 233682


That's a big Yote. Looks pretty healthy too.

Years ago I had a Siberian Husky/Wolf mix. He would do that, look down into the snow, Male chicken his head back and forth listening and then jump up and dive in. Was hilarious to watch.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson

DLJeffs said:


> There was an article in this morning's paper about how little human activity can cause animals to leave the area, etc. Then you see things like those birds who have adapted and learned that a human throwing a cast net means free food such that they actually look for and come to the human activity. Or the tarpon who hang out under the docks where guides clean fish.


These burrowing owls I saw yesterday seem to be adapting pretty well too, they like berms around fields and irrigation canal banks for homes. As you can see they have longer legs than other owls, and they can run pretty fast, but they can also fly very acrobatically. They were making some king of weird growling noise and standing their ground when my dog and I got too close, probably guarding young ones, they are usually more skittish....

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

I love those little owls and the way they move their head when they're watching something or someone. I'd often see some around the earthen berms around tank fields, especially in Texas and more rural areas.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

This is not my picture, but from my friend from Missouri. I would never have thought that a snake would be able to capture a fish, much less eat it. Pretty cool seeing this.




..... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6 | Informative 1


----------



## JonathanH

Cool picture!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks

Cool picture- thanks. I have seen a diamondback water snake eat a smaller sized fish. Similar coloration


----------



## Nubsnstubs

JR Parks said:


> Cool picture- thanks. I have seen a diamondback water snake eat a smaller sized fish. Similar coloration


Thanks, JR. I must tell my friend about that as he thought he had something scientifically unique. 

It's the like the time I was in Missouri installing his stuff for his house about 2008. I got up early one morning, walked outside to enjoy the soft breeze and cool temperature. Saw this huge spider web in his driveway. I believe it had 6 contact points, but the one at 7o'clock was about 12" off the ground and had a 3/8 diameter pea gravel hanging from it. I ran back into the house, got my movie camera, and went back out and stood there for over 10 minutes filming the rock spinning. Never did see the spider, but loved what I saw and thinking that it was using a "tool using" spider to hold down that section of web. Of course, when they finally got up and left for town, that was the end of that. I even tried to show some scientists at the UofA, and all I heard was "crickets". ................ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson

Is he sure it wasnt an already dead fish?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs

barry richardson said:


> Is he sure it wasnt an already dead fish?


It's been my understanding snakes don't eat something they didn't actually kill. I have never heard of them being scavengers. It very well could be, but never heard of it. ............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## DLJeffs

I had the same opinion Jerry because most snakes rely on heat signatures or movement to locate prey. But the herpetology sites I checked all said watersnakes will eat live or dead fish. They must be able to use smell or taste as a locator. One site said the largest diamondback watersnake recorded was 8.2 feet long. That must make it the longest snake endemic to North America (the pythons in Florida being introduced).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks

Doug,
We have a great long snake in south Texas - Indigo Black Snake. Wikipedia (I know-) suggests the longest recorded was 9.2 ft. I personally caught one that while holding head at arms length above head it’s tail slightly curled on ground so a little over 8 ft. Solid black and at that length scary looking but docile. Too much so as they are often caught for pets. Jim








Eastern indigo snake - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet

Not sure where they get numbers from, but we caught several black rat snakes over 8' long on High Point in New Jersey as kids on a scout trip. Seen Timber Rattlers over 6'. Brother and I measured a black rat snake at 11'-4" in 2002. It was laying on on a lumber pile and swallowing an Eastern cottontail rabbit. Was quite a site to see.

As for water snakes, have seen them eat dead fish and parts of fish left behind from snapping turtles and raccoons. Not at all a common sight, but have seen it a few, stressing, Few times. Also seen them take a live fish from the water to shore and hold them until death and then eat them. Had them latch on to fish I caught. Hell of a surprise when you pull the sunny in the boat with a 30 some inch snake on it. Not fun. I don't fish much anymore.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Got a message from the wife that there was a backup on the road on her way to where she is house sitting. Since my network decided to take a siesta, I drove down to check it out. Not exactly the backyard, but pretty darn close!!! I do have a small set of binoculars in the truck and I was able to spot one really nice bull, think I saw a second. But there were some large cows in that heard....I mean hear matriarchs!!!! 

Of course, this is a little corner of National Park land








for reference, this is about 3 miles south of where I live, and the mountain in the background is the west side of Pikes Peak.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mike Hill

WOW. I'll take one of them matriarchs to make some Christmas tamales. The last time I made them with elk they were gobbled up at a game dinner.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Sharp-shinned hawk staking out the bird feeder this morning ... before the snow day before yesterday I found a bunch of feathers in the backyard so I think she has been successful before. I think we can spare a junco or sparrow or two.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## rob3232

Amazing pictures Doug!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## DLJeffs

Well, the nice weather lady completely missed this one ... she forecast we'd get around an inch, and there's over 9 inches of snow on the deck railing and it's still coming down. Got out the snow blower and did my driveway and the neighbor's, then the homeowner's contract plows came through. Luckily, the guys were nice enough to clear away the huge berm they piled up in front of our driveways. That packed snow is the worst thing to try to get rid of. I ran in and grabbed a 6'er of beer and gave it to the guy driving the front in loader. Lots of dark eyed juncos, white crowned sparrows and chickadees on the feeders now. The snow flakes messed with my auto-focus darn it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## DLJeffs

Stout 5 pointer laying in a clear spot under a juniper. He's watching over about 6 does. Big fella.

Reactions: Like 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## SENC

DLJeffs said:


> Stout 5 pointer laying in a clear spot under a juniper. He's watching over about 6 does. Big fella.
> 
> View attachment 234838


Great picture, but I'm counting more than 5. @Tclem - this is a deer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet

SENC said:


> Great picture, but I'm counting more than 5. @Tclem - this is a deer.


count one side for mulies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Mr. Peet said:


> count one side for mulies


No kidding? I had no idea!

Wow, it appears this isn't just a mulie thing but an east/west thing...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Yeah, Henry those westerners never been able to count higher than one hand, so they do it on their deer also.

Reactions: Funny 6 | Informative 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

east versus west coast, out west we count one side

east coasters exaggerate everything

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Maverick

vegas urban lumber said:


> east versus west coast, out west we count one side
> 
> east coasters exaggerate everything


I don't understand....do you only count the fingers on one hand? I am confused, why would you only count one side of a rack?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Maverick said:


> I don't understand....do you only count the fingers on one hand? I am confused, why would you only count one side of a rack?


i don't actually know why, just how i was brought up, it really doesn't make much sense, just jabbing at the yankees from here in the desert


----------



## vegas urban lumber

additionally in elk out west it can be said to be a five or six point bull, but is also often referred to as say a 5 by 6 if the sides are not uniform, which happens more i guess in elk then black tail deer. black tail and mule deer are often typical and have matching racks on both sides and at least in Oregon we always stated sized by points on just one side

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs

We had this discussion back around page 4 of this thread...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

DLJeffs said:


> We had this discussion back around page 4 of this thread...


Well, get it right next time (meaning eastern rules) and you won't have to have it the next time you post a 10 pt deer pic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Sataro

Very nice pics!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## scootac

SENC said:


> Great picture, but I'm counting more than 5. @Tclem - this is a deer.


I think out west they count different than here in the east. On mulies they only count one side.
Damned if I know why!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

scootac said:


> I think out west they count different than here in the east. On mulies they only count one side.
> Damned if I know why!!!


here we go again ...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Maverick

vegas urban lumber said:


> i don't actually know why, just how i was brought up, it really doesn't make much sense, just jabbing at the yankees from here in the desert


Understood, and my comment was not directed at you personally, but at the "rule". Never heard of only counting one side of a rack before and just does not make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## scootac

DLJeffs said:


> here we go again ...


That's what happens when ya hit reply w/o reading clear to the end!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

scootac said:


> I think out west they count different than here in the east. On mulies they only count one side.
> Damned if I know why!!!


whitetails also. an elk would be a 5x6. Just the way it is. Not westerners fault that easterners like to blow the numbers up....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## scootac

Mike1950 said:


> whitetails also. an elk would be a 5x6. Just the way it is. Not westerners fault thatt easterners like to blow the numbers up....


Or that we can count to 10 and beyond!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

Most of us do not count the brow tines also. Exception is non typical. Count all the points then. Gramps was strictly a meat hunter. Had hurt his left shoulder so he could not lift his arm to hold forepiece. He made a a wooden piece that hooked into fireplace sling bolt. He could shoot better than most. He called me in about 1975 to tell me he broke his rule. Looked out over his garden and shot the brush pile. 29 points...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Okay, new rule. No more deer pics unless they're 12 pt'ers, 12 / 12 pointers, or 24 pointers or better.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

DLJeffs said:


> Okay, new rule. No more deer pics unless they're 12 pt'ers, 12 / 12 pointers, or 24 pointers or better.


good luck with that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## scootac

DLJeffs said:


> Okay, new rule. No more deer pics unless they're 12 pt'ers, 12 / 12 pointers, or 24 pointers or better.


You first!


I'll be waiting.......


----------



## Wildthings

DLJeffs said:


> Okay, new rule. No more deer pics unless they're 12 pt'ers, 12 / 12 pointers, or 24 pointers or better.


Okay how about this 22 pointer (not a 10 pointer or 11 pointer) from Illinois just recently harvested




read about it here REALTREE

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

Wildthings said:


> Okay how about this 22 pointer (not a 10 pointer or 11 pointer) from Illinois just recently harvested
> View attachment 234892
> 
> read about it here REALTREE


Counted 19, must be a few hidden bumps big enough to hang a ring.... We had a 23 pointer taken a few miles north of us, but the guy refused to enter it in any of the local contests, so have not seen it yet.


----------



## JonathanH

Wildthings said:


> Okay how about this 22 pointer (not a 10 pointer or 11 pointer) from Illinois just recently harvested
> View attachment 234892
> 
> read about it here REALTREE


That's going to be nice wall art!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill

Now that is a deer!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Wildthings said:


> Okay how about this 22 pointer (not a 10 pointer or 11 pointer) from Illinois just recently harvested
> View attachment 234892
> 
> read about it here REALTREE


i would agree with a non typical rack like that counting all points and clarifying such is a fair way to state points

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Mr. Peet said:


> Counted 19, must be a few hidden bumps big enough to hang a ring.... We had a 23 pointer taken a few miles north of us, but the guy refused to enter it in any of the local contests, so have not seen it yet.


Big enough to hang a ring is not a scoreable point. A point as described by B&C is: "must be at least one inch long, with the length exceeding width at one inch or more of length."

I'm an official scorer for our Texas Big Game Awards program and score quite a few throughout the year. I'm always asked why that point is not in the scoring! They get the official information but then I tell them if it was mine, in my conversations it would be referred to as a 13 pointer not the official 10 pointer

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Nubsnstubs

Back about 1984-5, my shop was next door to a taxidermist. One day during whitetail season, someone brought in a deer head that had 28 points. It looked like someone took a bunch of sticks and just grouped them into something resembling a ball on top pf this deer's head. Unfortunately when the guy aimed and pulled the trigger, the bullet actually cut the center of the skull that has that line in it indicating right and left sides. When the skin was removed, the skull just split causing the spread to widen. That caused anyone scoring the antlers unable to get an accurate count for points. So, it was recorded as a 28 point rack. 

It was the wierdest mess I've ever seen on an antler mount. ................. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Dang it. I was trying to put this whole antler point counting controversy to rest and all I did was fuel the fire. @Wildthings - that buck in your photo had some mongo neck muscles to carry that around all day.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

DLJeffs said:


> Dang it. I was trying to put this whole antler point counting controversy to rest and all I did was fuel the fire. @Wildthings - that buck in your photo had some mongo neck muscles to carry that around all day.


good luck putting to rest. It was going long before I was born and who cares Us westerners cannot help the fact that easterners are weird.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> good luck putting to rest. It was going long before I was born and who cares Us westerners cannot help the fact that easterners are weird.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Sincere 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

got a few points on this north Texas Box Elder Deer

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike Hill

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> View attachment 234916
> 
> got a few points on this north Texas Box Elder Deer


Are you sure it's a box elder? To be sure, get a cross-grain cut, and sand it down to 40,000 grit and take a 600x mag photo of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

N.idaho and Ne. Wa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill

HMMMM - the antlers are nice! - But I see a fly rod!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950

Error


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Hill said:


> HMMMM - the antlers are nice! - But I see a fly rod!!!!!


3 or 4 antique fly rods, I k new you would notice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> N.idaho and Ne. Wa.
> 
> View attachment 234933
> 
> View attachment 234934


Nice 10 pointers! And nice boxes, too.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Nice 10 pointers! And nice boxes, too.


flawed counting just like stack of flawed boxes- I just could not throw away


----------



## vegas urban lumber

SENC said:


> View attachment 234911


west coast 24 pointer


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> View attachment 234911


looks like farm raised- east or west no one counts those... sorta like bagging a cow- just costs a lot more per lb.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem

SENC said:


> Great picture, but I'm counting more than 5. @Tclem - this is a deer.


Yeah they only count one side


----------



## Gdurfey

One of 2 nice neighborhood bucks.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Gdurfey said:


> One of 2 nice neighborhood bucks.


Really good bucks there

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

Wow, those antlers go up rather than out. Look like an elk if he tips his head back. Big buck too. They're awesome until they find your garden / landscaping.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

DLJeffs said:


> Wow, those antlers go up rather than out. Big buck too. They're awesome until they find your garden / landscaping.


Both of the large bucks’ antlers go up like that. The first thing I noticed a couple months ago when I spotted the first one was that the racks were tall Without the spread I am used to seeing. Yet very nice. I could look at him on my wall every day…..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC

How many points does it have?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DLJeffs

SENC said:


> How many points does it have?


Troublemaker.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings

SENC said:


> How many points does it have?


From what I can see a 5x4 so a 9 pointer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

5x4 is right.


----------



## JonathanH

Mike1950 said:


> 5x4 is right.



Do they shoot baby deer up in snowy area's?



<----------stirring the pot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950

JonathanH said:


> Do they shoot baby deer up in snowy area's?
> 
> 
> 
> <----------stirring the pot


I could on a long rant but depends on how hungry you are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JonathanH

Mike1950 said:


> I could on a long rant but depends on how hungry you are.


Not a hunter myself so just throwing water balloons from the sidelines. Silly sense of humor. I've lived around hunter's my whole life so know how to instigate the hot topics. Shame on me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Bigg081

Mike1950 said:


> N.idaho and Ne. Wa.
> 
> View attachment 234933
> 
> View attachment 234934


@Mike1950 Those gorgeous coved boxes of yours are gathering a lot of dust! You need to ship those out to admirers...hint hint.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950

Bigg081 said:


> @Mike1950 Those gorgeous coved boxes of yours are gathering a lot of dust! You need to ship those out to admirers...hint hint.


They are full of hinges, screws etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950

JonathanH said:


> Not a hunter myself so just throwing water balloons from the sidelines. Silly sense of humor. I've lived around hunter's my whole life so know how to instigate the hot topics. Shame on me!


For me it comes under who cares. I have always looked at it as just the way it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC

Mike1950 said:


> For me it comes under who cares. I have always looked at it as just the way it is

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Bigg081

*Gasp* 

That makes me sad!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC

You'll have to zoom to see them, but these wild horses are backyard wildlife for the residents of Carova (a beach community only accessible by 4x4).

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> You'll have to zoom to see them, but these wild horses are backyard wildlife for the residents of Carova (a beach community only accessible by 4x4).
> 
> View attachment 235411


Look delicious

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs

We have way too many wild horses out here, you're welcome to harvest as many as you like. As far as i'm concerned anyway - there are some who might object.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making

DLJeffs said:


> We have way too many wild horses out here, you're welcome to harvest as many as you like. As far as i'm concerned anyway - there are some who might object.


Too bad some of these horse ranchers don't grab the top couple out of some of these herds and refresh some genetics on some of the cutting horse lines

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Too bad some of these horse ranchers don't grab the top couple out of some of these herds and refresh some genetics on some of the cutting horse lines


Can you imagine how people today would scream about that!?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DLJeffs

SENC said:


> Can you imagine how people today would scream about that!?!


They've held a few roundups in the past (based on news reports) and I think they put all those captured up for adoption. But there's a faction who strongly oppose any human interruption. There have been proposals to neuter some. Problem is, there are few if any natural predators to control the herd's population and they're out growing their pasture lands. I imagine a wolf pack would take a colt or an older horse but there aren't any of those where the horses roam. Maybe a big puma would grab a colt. No grizzlies left.


----------



## Mike1950

SENC said:


> Can you imagine how people today would scream about that!?!





DLJeffs said:


> They've held a few roundups in the past (based on news reports) and I think they put all those captured up for adoption. But there's a faction who strongly oppose any human interruption. There have been proposals to neuter some. Problem is, there are few if any natural predators to control the herd's population and they're out growing their pasture lands. I imagine a wolf pack would take a colt or an older horse but there aren't any of those where the horses roam. Maybe a big puma would grab a colt. No grizzlies left.


It is all part of modern insainity. The news -insane. politics-insane. foreign policy-insane. etc.
Wild horses are an invasive species... any other invasive species - KILL them. Cows fart- get rid of them- 100 million buffalo- Nothing here...
Climate change is killing all the songbirds-We estimate that free-ranging domestic cats kill *1.3–4.0 billion* birds and 6.3–22.3 billion mammals annually, and that un-owned cats cause the majority of this mortality.Jan 29, 2013 Cats are Not and I mean Not the problem...

I could continue but you must get the idea. any viable solutions to any of these problems will be poo pooed as very un PC especially if I come up with them... like rewards for cat ears... now there is a PC solution- More 12 year olds with pellet guns...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Steve in VA

Typical 8 toed turkey, unless you’re out west, was out back the other morning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Mike1950

Steve in VA said:


> Typical 8 toed turkey, unless you’re out west, was out back the other morning.
> 
> View attachment 235437


Is it typical or non-typical?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nature Man

Steve in VA said:


> Typical 8 toed turkey, unless you’re out west, was out back the other morning.
> 
> View attachment 235437


16- toed out West?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber

Nature Man said:


> 16- toed out West?


you've all lost your minds

4 toe'r out west we count one side

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DLJeffs

Three Mile Island turkey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------

